# SLA025 Owner's Reviews and Discussion Thread



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

From the moment I got news yesterday of it's arrival at Head Office I was excited. The year up to now has seen many new watches added to my collection in the last 6 months and some incredible ones (to me at least) at that. So I had high hopes for today and in a rare moment for me I wasn't disappointed. The first sight through the obscuring plastic was enough to win me over. The golden blur of the hands though the plaastic speaking about their large size and finishing. Little was I to know the magic those hands weave around the dial.

To say that this watch has blown me away would be an understatement of the highest degree. This for me is a true holy grail. I say this because at that first sight of this watch in the metal and feel in the hand I knew that this was it. I have enough nice Seiko divers to know their highest quality work and the SLA025 is everything I expected but never found in the other divers (except for the SBGA231 and the SLA017). Being the earlier watch style the SLA025 has the essential parts of what makes the other later watches what they are. Even though it was and still is misunderstood the SBEX001 was the current halo watch SEIKO would issue as the equivalent of the 6159 of it's era.

So here we are. I was so excited about this watch I wore it the instant I had some time alone with it. The plastic came off and it was strapped on without concern for time setting. I was reminded of an article this morning on the wearing of expensive or vintage watches purely as jewelry with no regard to time shown by the hands. 
_
"I don't wear a Tank watch to tell the time. Actually I never even wind it" - Andy Warhol

_Soon adterwards I saw the second hand come to life. Fantastic. The end lollipop is just pure class. Like a King's sceptre being swept across the golden dial.

The hands are wonderfully proportioned. The minute hand in particular crossing the hour indices regularly because of it's width. The indices have a 3D thickness that is enhanced by the increased view angle of the dial. The SBEX001 has a much more restricted field of view. The slight dome in the glass may be the difference here. The dome having the apparent effect of creating a reduced space between the dial and the inner surface of the crystal but and apparent enhancement in the perception of thicker indices.

The gilt dial misses only the applied SEIKO logo but everything is perfect about the dial text. The previous golden obviously homage watches like the SBDX MM300 based ones are obsolete. They suddenly become a thing unto themselves and examples of experimentation with design in the newer lines. The SLA025 looks at first blush identical to vintage 6159 watches I saw in Japan recently but it is instantly so much more with it's upgraded components and manufacturing.

The boxes it comes in betray it's GS origins. The outer white retail cover and the rice paper in the box which suspends the watch box.

Exploration of the dial of my example of the watch is visually clean. There are no obvious mistakes or flaws to my relief. I would be lying if I said this was level with GS. A little bit is left off the table here understandably because if this watch was of say GS HiBeat diver standard then this watch at almost half the price of that one would be a bargain.

I should say that my example's bezel action is light. Very light even. A nice feel but a very light airy click. I do prefer a heavier action and feel but I'm looking forward to trying on other examples to compare.

The Zaratsu on the case sides is beautiful. The polished crown end with no logo is testament to the restraint and authenticity level here by Seiko. The caseback satin finishing is an artwork in itself. As long as one were careful about where they placed their watch the finish should be maintainable.

Thickness? Perfect. The polished case sides are suspended over rather than on the wrist and I think this look is very deliberate. It doesn't flop around and I'm pleased that this continues to be the case with a one step looser fitting.

I love the buckle design. It has an extra level of detail in it's sharp edges and polished top and satin end piece. It adds something more to the silicone band which appears identical otherwise to last year's SLA017.

I'm a huge fan of that watch but this one truly belongs in the Seiko stratosphere. I haven't said anything about the Hi-Beat movement but I don't feel there's more to say there as it's a movement I am familiar with in the SBEX001 but the immense extra wearability of this watch brings all the joy of wearing it's cousins in one intensely satisfying package. It's a thing of true beauty and I think those who miss out will regret it later. I don't know if I can write anymore as I need to get back to enjoying this watch......


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

something doen't click....it doesn't feel like 6159? Pix from Internet


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I agree it's not a 6159. It's more like a successor. The watch Seiko would have brought out using all of it's most up to date manufacturing systems and materials if it was designing a watch that looked as closely as the original 6159 did. It's a marvellous creation if you ask me.

As your pictures show well, the original 6159 was a look Seiko fanatics had been chasing for decades and here it is. A totally brand new watch that wears like the most pristine vintage watch anyone could lay eyes on. I love the SLA017 but I can tell you without reservation that I already like this as much and maybe more.

I love the idea of vintage watches but the bigger lotteries one has to negotiate to successfully find and own one are beyond me and my patience. I love the fact that a brand new watch with no huge downside compared to an original exists for me to own and wear.

Moreover it's made with the most up to date upgraded materials by the same original manufacturer. What is not to love about that?









The SLA017 had a wonderful anthracite sunburst dial and indices to impress with and this 025 has a different but equally wonderful light play on it's indices of having a chromatic diffraction grating like reflective effect. It breaks light at certain angles into plays of purplish oranges and greenish aqua reflections. I don't know if that's present on originals but I have it definitely on more than one Grand Seiko sport watch index.

Hard to capture with a picture but here's an inkling of what is seen...









A slight movement of one's wrist brings a whole dial of indices to sparkle with these chromatic reflections. Diamond like spectral fire that pulses in cycles of gold, purple and cyan almost like an opal. It's a very classy touch and you can just get an idea of it in the date window frame where the light from the bottom edge is showing purplish aqua fringes; and in a blurred form across the length of the 6 o clock index. It's also around the circle index edges.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

My final words for this first night with this wonderful watch might be that it is incredible I even secured one of these destined for these shores. In some ways there is more demand for this watch than the preceding SLA017 (my view). So it's reduced mintage of 1500 makes it tighter than the SLA017 by 25%. It's higher price possibly the only offsetting factor. 

But I think such calculations are meaningless when you get one of these in your hands. It's an instantly wearable classic watch that has all the right 60s vintage looks and modern engine. It's a true thing of beauty and delight. I think those who want one should beg steel or borrow to add one to their collection if you consider yourself a hardcore Seiko Dive watch collector. 

It's Seiko Magic that you can wear.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Zuiko thanks for the articulate write up and pictures to match, couldn't agree with you more. Mine has been on the wrist a few weeks and I'm very very happy with Seiko's efforts on this one. 

The SLA025 may be off to a controversial start here in the west but I believe it will be much more appreciated as time marches on. "Seiko Magic" is right !


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

As an owner of a pristine vintage 6159-7000, I have a different view towards the reissue than most collectors.

I see this as a money grab by Seiko to capitalize on the burgeoning vintage market. It took over 50 years for the 6159 to reach current market prices, and this is yet another Seiko cash grab attempt to fool the naive modern collector into thinking he is owning an authentic vintage heirloom.

The lack of a bracelet option is a clear setback for the SLA025 vs the original. Take for instance the SLA019, which actually has a bracelet option. This was an opportunity for Seiko to outshine its vintage counterpart, and it failed.

In addition to lacking a bracelet, the lack of an applied logo completely kills it for me. Little details such as the wonderful bowl-dip lume indentations of the non 6-9-12 hour markers is also absent.

In an era where much of Japanese production has been moved to China and Singapore, I don't trust every modern component to be truly in-house and Japanese in origin. Take the box and bracelet of the SLA019, which are both made in China.

There is literally no aspect where the SLA025 outshines its ancestor. Be mindful that Seiko spared nothing when developing the original 6159. Millions of dollars of R&D went towards the development of the 6159, and production would have continued if they did not receive the letter of complaint from the Hiroshima oil rig diver.

For the money Seiko is asking for the SLA025, I would rather hunt for a vintage 6159 or purchase a Rolex Submariner instead -- especially considering the immediate depreciation cost.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I don't see a downside for anyone really.

I personally would never have bought a 6159 in any case. I realise there is a marketplace in these kinds of vintage watches and J'll come back to this concept again but I don't think the vintage marketplace is missing out on potential money invested because of releases like this one.

I think the sapphire glass, movement and perhaps even band are improvements. Not having to maintain a 50 year aging movement is also a welcome relief. But I get it. There are people who enjoy that space where the thrill of the hunt and the wins and successes in keeping that collectuon as good as it can be is a great thing for some. It's just not me, now and probably ever.

While I hope to one day enjoy vintage watches I want those watches to have been mine from their earliest moments. I guess it's a case of different headspace.

So coming back to Seiko and greed etc. i think one needs to concede that all of this is Seiko's creation. It's their intellectual property and it's virtually expected thst they will capitalise on any IP however they see fit. How the customer's respond to any decisions Seiko makes might make a difference perhaps but I think those in the vintage camp have nothing to fear here.

It's a successor in my eyes, but I understand the view that it is an impostor. Whatever it is it's a bloody good one 



VintageTimepiece said:


> As an owner of a pristine vintage 6159-7000, I have a different view towards the reissue than most collectors.
> 
> I see this as a money grab by Seiko to capitalize on the burgeoning vintage market. It took over 50 years for the 6159 to reach current market prices, and this is yet another Seiko cash grab attempt to fool the naive modern collector into thinking he is owning an authentic vintage heirloom.
> 
> ...


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

It's not so much that it's an imposter as much as it is Seiko wasted the opportunity (again) to get it right. They always completely mess up their reissues. In fact, if we are talking about modern reissues, I would purchase the SBDX012 before the SLA025 for the bracelet alone.



zuiko said:


> It's a successor in my eyes, but I understand the view that it is an impostor. Whatever it is it's a bloody good one


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

I would actually argue the 6159 movement is superior to any of Seiko's modern movements. They've withstood the test of time, after all. My 6159 is accurate to +-1/day after being serviced by Spencer Klein, and is by far the most accurate vintage watch I own.

The silicone band is the same one used on the SLA019, and can be purchased separately for $100, not a huge deal. I've tried it, and resold it.

Ok -- the sapphire glass is an upgrade over hardlex. You've paid $6k for a crystal upgrade, congrats.



zuiko said:


> I think the sapphire glass, movement and perhaps even band are improvements. Not having to maintain a 50 year aging movement is also a welcome relief.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Considering what a 6159 presently costs if you can find one at all the the SLA025 is a bargain imo and there's definitely room in the hobby for both without nit picking one or the other.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

VintageTimepiece said:


> I see this as a money grab by Seiko to capitalize on the burgeoning vintage market. It took over 50 years for the 6159 to reach current market prices, and this is yet another Seiko cash grab attempt to fool the naive modern collector into thinking he is owning an authentic vintage heirloom.


Come on, man. Being a bit cynical aren't you? "Money grab"? Of course it's a "money grab", Seiko exists to make money like any other corporation. Of course they're taking advantage of the vintage market - they'd be fools not to. And in that sense it's not just about making money, it's part of a wider strategy to emphasise their heritage and cement their place in watchmaking history, which is the reason behind any brand's historical reissues (Seiko's new slogan is "Since 1881", hammering home the point). Seiko would argue that they're giving fans exactly what they want, which clearly many do. I'm not sure why you consider it to be in any way dishonest on Seiko's part, or naive on the collectors'.

As for your other points,



VintageTimepiece said:


> The lack of a bracelet option is a clear setback for the SLA025 vs the original. Take for instance the SLA019, which actually has a bracelet option. This was an opportunity for Seiko to outshine its vintage counterpart, and it failed.
> 
> In addition to lacking a bracelet, the lack of an applied logo completely kills it for me. Little details such as the wonderful bowl-dip lume indentations of the non 6-9-12 hour markers is also absent.


(I assume you mean the SLA017 - SLA019 is the new green MM300)
The lack of applied logo and the markers not being true to the original are fair points, the logo in particular smacks of cost-cutting. The bracelet is a minor complaint considering the SLA025 is arguably much higher quality than the 017, and of course you have the massive premium Seiko charges for their hi-beats. It would be an extra expense that most people can live without. But on that subject, I'd also add that Seiko rather short-changed the SLA019 by only including the bog standard silicone strap that comes on any Prospex diver, not the same waffle strap that comes with the regular MM300 (at least in my market).



VintageTimepiece said:


> For the money Seiko is asking for the SLA025, I would rather hunt for a vintage 6159 or purchase a Rolex Submariner instead -- especially considering the immediate depreciation cost.


The price is certainly hard to justify, especially considering the hi-beat premium I mentioned. As I understand it, there's no significant difference in the architecture or materials of Seiko's 8L35/55 (or 9S65/85) movements that could justify such a high price difference between them.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Correct -- I meant the SLA017. All in all, the SLA025 is a flop, IMO.



JoeOBrien said:


> Come on, man. Being a bit cynical aren't you? "Money grab"? Of course it's a "money grab", Seiko exists to make money like any other corporation. Of course they're taking advantage of the vintage market - they'd be fools not to. And in that sense it's not just about making money, it's part of a wider strategy to emphasise their heritage and cement their place in watchmaking history, which is the reason behind any brand's historical reissues (Seiko's new slogan is "Since 1881", hammering home the point). Seiko would argue that they're giving fans exactly what they want, which clearly many do. I'm not sure why you consider it to be in any way dishonest on Seiko's part, or naive on the collectors'.
> 
> As for your other points,
> 
> ...


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a 6159-7000, which is my absolute favorite watch to *own*, but not necessarily to wear. If your wrists can support it, the SLA025 is a great alternative.

1. It is the, AFAIK, the cheapest new Seiko hi-beat you can buy in the US.

2. The movement will have way more spare parts availability than a 6159, and you get a warranty and better factory support.

3. Much more peace of mind in actually putting it into the water.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rissei said:


> I have a 6159-7000, which is my absolute favorite watch to *own*, but not necessarily to wear. If your wrists can support it, the SLA025 is a great alternative.
> 
> 1. It is the, AFAIK, the cheapest new Seiko hi-beat you can buy in the US.
> 
> ...


Are you implying these can be used underwater. Where did you get that information from.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

VintageTimepiece said:


> Correct -- I meant the SLA017. All in all, the SLA025 is a flop, IMO.


I'm hoping the next "flop" will be a reissue 6105 8110 LE, Basel 2019 perhaps ?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

First full day with it coming to a close and I'll do an update on the weekend.









Running around +8 spd at present.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Also noticed that my dial says:

8L55 - 00C0 R 2

and the caseback says

8L55 - 00D0


C or D ? 

Anyone else noticed the same or other dial text?


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

zuiko said:


> Also noticed that my dial says:
> 
> 8L55 - 00C0 R 2
> 
> ...


My dial code and case back are the same.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sorry should of said the same as yours ...


davym2112 said:


> My dial code and case back are the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

The same here;

The front is 8L55-00C0 R 2,

The back is 8L55-00D0.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

It seems that the only folks chiming in on this piece are mostly owners seeking positive reinforcement -- oftentimes from each other. I don't see any aspiring owners or hardcore Seiko collectors jumping onto this bandwagon.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

VintageTimepiece said:


> It seems that the only folks chiming in on this piece are mostly owners seeking positive reinforcement -- oftentimes from each other. I don't see any aspiring owners or hardcore Seiko collectors jumping onto this bandwagon.


I think it's still way too soon to make a call like that though I do understand your point of view.

It's obvious one would think that threads will generally have contributors who have or are interested in the piece in question. The SLA025 still has not been released fully in all markets for one thing but even putting that aside I think it's obvious that price will keep many otherwise willing owners out of this one.

Again I don't personally see this as being a negative for 6159 collectors or enthusiasts. I think it's silly to even argue that way. In my own case at least I have zero desire for owning and maintaining a 50 year old watch that I have no true connection to through ownership or some strong provenance.

An interesting question for me would be, would I buy a NOS 6159 and though I realise it would have an eye watering price I would seriously consider it. And that's where this one ties in. If you imagine what a totally pristine NOS 6159 would set you back then you might begin to understand how exciting and thrilling this watch is for it's fortunate owners; and why it's like a bargain for those who understand.


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

I love mine 
And the sla019 also but is not the same 








Mine sla017 is great but... 








The sla025 is the watch i chose if i can only have one

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Still in the honeymoon phase ...,


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Honeymoon going well


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

One more (exaggerated) picture for the critics ...,


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

So nice it's ridiculous.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

VintageTimepiece, I absolutely can see through your motivation for all your writings. You think you own something that is far superior to SLA025 and you feel threatened by it. I am vintage collector myself and I know the feeling when a manufacturer releases a "homage" or plain fake copy of a rare and iconic vintage watch. Here we are not talking about fake watch, the manufacturer is the original one and the watch is very, very close to the 6159. Yes, there are some differences, but it is arguable if they are for better or worse. I personally like the new watch more, it has better proportions and sapphire too. Waiting for mine next week to arrive. I buy a lot of vintage watches, but at this price point I would never get a 6159. You say SLA025 is a money grab, but for me 6159s prices are far more unjustified. And they did not reach current levels for 50 years as you say. Just 5 years ago a 6159 in great condition could be found for 2k$. Go figure.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I guess the ultimate answer to the hardcore vintageheads here is actually a question... would you take your 1968 original 6159 on a diving trip with you for regular diving use and maybe an occasional steam sauna and hot tub session?

Case closed.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

VintageTimepiece said:


> It seems that the only folks chiming in on this piece are mostly owners seeking positive reinforcement -- oftentimes from each other. I don't see any aspiring owners or hardcore Seiko collectors jumping onto this bandwagon.


Seems you're determined to inject an element of negativity into this thread and to the owners and potential buyers.

I am one of those non-owners you speak of who may aspire to own one in future. I'm not jumping in to this bandwagon with comments simply because I have no personal experience of the 025 that I can make meaningful contributions. Despite this it is my fervent hope to enjoy this thread without the unecessary cr*p thrown in.

You have a restored original, my congratulations to you, maybe you should start a thread for 6159 owners.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

JoeOBrien said:


> The lack of applied logo and the markers not being true to the original are fair points, the logo in particular smacks of cost-cutting.


The lack of applied SEIKO logo is a strange choice given the rest of the watch is so true to original. Seiko did the same with the SLA017 but I can't see as a cost cutting measure, especially as any humble '5' has not only an applied SEIKO but an applied '5' emblem thrown in. The decision may have been purely an aesthetic choice or to allow the hour hand a little closer to the dial surface without fouling the logo, possibly?

Whatever it is, nobody has ever said they did it to cut cost when Rolex printed their name under the 12 marker.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

obomomomo said:


> VintageTimepiece said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that the only folks chiming in on this piece are mostly owners seeking positive reinforcement -- oftentimes from each other. I don't see any aspiring owners or hardcore Seiko collectors jumping onto this bandwagon.
> ...


*VintageTimepiece* comes across like the typical (albeit "*whiny*") seiko complainer..... I.e. Folks who whine and complain about every new watch that seiko releases. Folks who seem perpetually trapped in the past, believing that every new release is an affront to * their* perceived image of what seiko should be. _Folks who appear to believe that they should be still making/selling 40+ Yr old watches/movements. _

Why come in here and offer *repeated* derision to what is obviously a proud moment for several owners in this thread?

Bub, the world is not perfect. Also, seiko does not build watches for * you* alone! They are a business... making money. That means they make watches for the masses; WUS folk are a mere tiny subsection of their overall base.

Thank goodness they still appreciate their heritage, and acknowledge the WUS/watch-community's enthusiasm (e.g. with diver nicknames, re-releases etc.).

They are at least attempting to honour their heritage, and frankly, the watch isn't THAT far off from the original. Did you really expect that they'd make an EXACT replica of the original? Does Rolex/Tudor/IWC do that? Not AFAIK, there are always minor changes here and there.

So my suggestion is, consider being grateful.

And for the record, I don't own an SLA025 (wish I did) nor can I afford one (wish I could). In my country, a Turtle is about as much as I can afford right now.

I also refer you, * VintageTimepiece* to this goodly site's cover page:

https://www.watchuseek.com/the-seven-deadly-sins-of-watch-collecting/

Perhaps you may want to read and learn from that article?



VintageTimepiece said:


> It seems that the only folks chiming in on this piece are mostly *owners seeking positive reinforcement -- oftentimes from each other*. I don't see any aspiring owners or hardcore Seiko collectors jumping onto this bandwagon.


Seems like you were looking for some positive reinforcement of your own, here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/do-any-you-wear-6105-8xxx-your-daily-wearer-4743255.html#post46483247


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm not threatened by the the SLA025, lol. If I wanted it, I would just buy one. Enjoy the lack of applied logo + lugholes, my modern friend.



svetoslav said:


> VintageTimepiece, I absolutely can see through your motivation for all your writings. You think you own something that is far superior to SLA025 and you feel threatened by it. I am vintage collector myself and I know the feeling when a manufacturer releases a "homage" or plain fake copy of a rare and iconic vintage watch. Here we are not talking about fake watch, the manufacturer is the original one and the watch is very, very close to the 6159. Yes, there are some differences, but it is arguable if they are for better or worse. I personally like the new watch more, it has better proportions and sapphire too. Waiting for mine next week to arrive. I buy a lot of vintage watches, but at this price point I would never get a 6159. You say SLA025 is a money grab, but for me 6159s prices are far more unjustified. And they did not reach current levels for 50 years as you say. Just 5 years ago a 6159 in great condition could be found for 2k$. Go figure.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

In my case, for any sauna or water activities, I would take my Rolex Submariner.



zuiko said:


> I guess the ultimate answer to the hardcore vintageheads here is actually a question... would you take your 1968 original 6159 on a diving trip with you for regular diving use and maybe an occasional steam sauna and hot tub session?
> 
> Case closed.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Hence why my user name is "VintageTimepiece"



Impulse said:


> *VintageTimepiece* comes across like the typical (albeit "*whiny*") seiko complainer..... I.e. Folks who whine and complain about every new watch that seiko releases. Folks who seem perpetually trapped in the past, believing that every new release is an affront to * their* perceived image of what seiko should be. _Folks who appear to believe that they should be still making/selling 40+ Yr old watches/movements. _
> 
> Why come in here and offer *repeated* derision to what is obviously a proud moment for several owners in this thread?
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

interesting thread, and I should be picking mine up next week this time. 

There are lughooles FYI.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Why is the applied logo such an important feature? I own 200$ Seikos that have one. And mtb2104, VintageTimepiece wants to say that 6159 does not have drilled lugs in contrast to SLA025. Generally every difference is bashed as a fail. I don't say I don't like 6159, actually I buy sla025 because of it. And I am very grateful to Seiko for releasing such a closely executed model. At many pictures I have to seek the "Professional 300m" to distinguish the reissue from the original. I am talking about those extremely rare 6159s that are almost NOS and their price is 12k$ and up. I dreamed of buying one myself, but I would never risk such an amount. Because buying 50 years watch even in perfect condition is a risk. I own a 6105-8110 in great condition, but if Seiko reissue it next year I would get the modern version straight away  Even without applied logo.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

obomomomo said:


> The lack of applied SEIKO logo is a strange choice given the rest of the watch is so true to original. Seiko did the same with the SLA017 but I can't see as a cost cutting measure, especially as any humble '5' has not only an applied SEIKO but an applied '5' emblem thrown in. The decision may have been purely an aesthetic choice or to allow the hour hand a little closer to the dial surface without fouling the logo, possibly?
> 
> Whatever it is, nobody has ever said they did it to cut cost when Rolex printed their name under the 12 marker.


Maybe there is some technical reason for it, but I'd really like to know if there is. I just can't see many reasons for omitting it, except that the quality of an applied logo on a $5000 watch would have to be much higher than a Seiko 5, with costs to match. Seiko has a predilection for cost-cutting, even at high levels - e.g, the $10,000 hi-beat diver having the same stamped ratcheting clasp as the MM300. There's nothing wrong with a printed logo in and of itself, but an applied one is usually much more impressive, and when the original watch had one and the new one doesn't, I can imagine fans of the original being disappointed.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I watched some videos of the watch again. The hour hand is really very close to the dial and I find that extremely beautiful.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I must say that with the SLA017 I was a little mystified at the printed vs applied logo choice by Seiko. The consistency of approach with the SLA025 is therefore not surprising and I don't see it as a downside.

I noticed on the first day that the hour hand is ultra close to the dial surface and this almost certainly shaves off fractions of a mm in thickness and looks cool. 

When you read how obsessive Seiko designers are with respect to even fractions of a millimeter (Shinichiro Kubo -head designer of the quartz/SD division- has a short article on design from a “bug’s eye view” describing how even fractions of a mm matter in design choices) then you realise it was a considered decision. 

The SBEX001 has a black bg date wheel so I think the absence or presence of ultra faithful adherence to the original script is all very considered. 

I am still ultra impressed by the successor watch. I tried an ovrnight sleep test last night and it is ultra comfortable. No issues whatsoever with edges biting in or of wrist discomfort, hand numbness etc in the sleep test which tells me alot about case/bracelet comfort. 

I can wear this band almost at pre-tourniquet type tightness without problem and one step looser is also very comfortable. 

The lume is very adequate with no issues reading time in the morning hours 7-8 hours after the watch last received any significant light - a factor that makes me enjoy wearing the watch to bed though I wouldn't normally wear a watch to sleep. Especially one that is this large as a rule. The case side slopes make it a joy to wear and the flat back on wrist I think contributes tremendously to the comfort factor. 

It is a wonderfully well put together watch. 

The absence of a bracelet in the deal has been mentioned as an issue but I think a metal bracelet at the thinner lug width of this watch would be hard to design in a coherent way with the watch head (just my view). In any case I think the absence of a bracelet means to the price conscious analysis that virtually all the money here is being put into the watch head. That's not a bad thing in my book and the silicone band is both familiar from the SLA017 and very comfortable on this watch too. 

Is there a downside in my eyes? Overall no but I think the bezel coin edge finishing is lacklustre here. 

On a side view, the polishing treatment of the coin edge bezel is uneven and reflections of light come from a variety of surface angles between the coin edge grooves. The finish looks cheaper than an ultra precise machined treatment imo. That would be my only criticism of this otherwise great watch.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Strange, the bezel is the design element I like the most


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Don't get me wrong. I love the coin edge style and the feel of the bezel. It doesn't have a sharp edge to dig into anything. It's just that the same ‘softness’ gives it a less defined, less precise look. Plastic injection moulded look rather than laser cut precision. 

It's odd because loupe examination shows very precise machining of the outer edges. The polished areas in the grooves are just unevenly finished giving variation in sheen etc that give this uneven look. 

It gives it a worn in look. 

I think the applied logo thing is a complete non-issue and the precision placed hour hand close to the dial is far more appealing to my eyes also. 

The lugholes? I see them in a favourable way. They are placed in the under case bevel and don't detract at all from the overall look and I know will help in band changing down the track. 

What is definitely a huge upgrade is the He-Gas Diver specification this SLA025 has over the 6159. 

That alone, with the complaint letter story background in mind, is the ultimate triumph. 

The SLA025 brings the 6159 case the L gasket that was initially put in to the 1975 Shrouded diver and makes it a He Gas diver that gives the 025 a true advantage over it's predecessor. An applied logo or lugholes are pitifully poor reasons compared to the saturation diver capability. 

This watch in some ways is Seiko's ultimate victory. The 6159 design remember was itself the culmination in dive watch capability in a time where dive watches were still relevant (pre comsumer grade integrated circuit technology) as professional tools. So the 1975 watch that answered the saturation diver issue came in shape very different to the original 1968 Hi-Beat. 

With the SLA025 I think Seiko finally completes the solution to the complaint letter of 1968 in a watch that would have been simply unmatchable if it were somehow time transported back to 1968. I wonder if this could happen, the Seiko engineers of the time might have wondered about applied logos on the dial and lughole aesthetics or been astounded by the MEMS escapement parts and alien SPRON alloys in the watch. 

This is the watch I think Seiko dive watch fans have been waiting for, for a long long time. And as an important 50th Anniversary celebration it's a magnificent piece. I can only repeat that anyone who wanted one and misses this will regret it sorely in the future imo. My second one arrived yesterday and a third is expected. It's truly a breathtakingly beautiful creation.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

The lack of the applied logo makes it feel that Seiko designers didn't bother putting in the effort for such a supposedly high-end piece. It's sloppy, plain and simple. No excuses or rationalizations.

I love the sharp, crisp, and tall logos on my vintages: 6217, 6159, 6105.



zuiko said:


> Don't get me wrong. I love the coin edge style and the feel of the bezel. It doesn't have a sharp edge to dig into anything. It's just that the same 'softness' gives it a less defined, less precise look. Plastic injection moulded look rather than laser cut precision.
> 
> It's odd because loupe examination shows very precise machining of the outer edges. The polished areas in the grooves are just unevenly finished giving variation in sheen etc that give this uneven look.
> 
> ...


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

It's good to read that you enjoy the earlier watches although they might be complaining about your time away from them with constant input on a thread you have already stated your view on many times over and been answered many times over.

I think keeping it positive and useful for present and future readers is an achievable goal. So please understand that your views on the logo and lugholes have been duly noted and perhaps if you write a complaint letter to Seiko you might get the watch you are waiting for?

In the meantime can you please consider starting a separate thread to deal with your issues. Maybe a SLA025 non-owner thread or even a combined non and ex-owner thread. I think someone did do one for the SLA017 and people discussed their reasons for not buying or selling their watch. I think it's okay to not like a watch or it's feature set etc, but your repeated negativity is beginning to smell like trolling.



VintageTimepiece said:


> The lack of the applied logo makes it feel that Seiko designers didn't bother putting in the effort for such a supposedly high-end piece. It's sloppy, plain and simple. No excuses or rationalizations.
> 
> I love the sharp, crisp, and tall logos on my vintages: 6217, 6159, 6105.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

zuiko said:


> ...
> I can only repeat that anyone who wanted one and misses this will regret it sorely in the future imo. My second one arrived yesterday and a third is expected. It's truly a breathtakingly beautiful creation.


That's some dedication there. What are your plans for watches #2 and #3?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

zaratsu said:


> That's some dedication there. What are your plans for watches #2 and #3?


The first will be my wearer and honestly I have other watches that are on a similar level in terms of my high regard for them so it will never be a case of total dominance over them but in this honeymoon period I have had no real desire to wear anything else for the past few days and I've slept with it on 2 nights in a row (and that is almost unheard of for me). It's everything I love in the MM300, SBEX001 and others but in a wonderful 'archetypal' form.

#2 and #3 will be mint in box and not for sale by me ever as long as I have anything else to sell to survive if it came to that. One of the spares may end up on my wrist in case of any disasters happening to my active wearer but the last will remain ever MIB in my hands and hopefully make it into a core intergenerational family heirloom collection that my children might keep. That's the plan at least.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Just a quick little price check of then vs now........

1968 Japanese Yen to USD exchange rate was 360 ¥ = $1 USD

6159-7000 price was 38,000 ¥

That's $105.55 USD. 

Before you think what a bargain that was, consider that in 1968 you could buy a troy ounce of gold for around $40 USD. 

Today a troy ounce of gold is $1260 or thereabouts. 

So 105.55 / 40 = 2.638 ounces of gold = $3,325 USD 

Some would say that gold has not fully kept in line with inflation so it might even be an underestimate of what a 6159-700x might have actually represented in terms of relative worth.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

You two are comparing 2 watches that are not like for like when considering movements. The original is somewhat cheap compared to the remake.


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

VintageTimepiece said:


> It's not so much that it's an imposter as much as it is Seiko wasted the opportunity (again) to get it right. They always completely mess up their reissues. In fact, if we are talking about modern reissues, I would purchase the SBDX012 before the SLA025 for the bracelet alone.


What? seiko metal bracelets arent good compared to the other brands, that would be the least of my concerns.
I owned the 6159, 012 & 025, I would say the SLA025 quality is slightly better than 012, my only minor picks are the applied logos, and the slightly larger size, but thats didnt stopped me from getting one. 
BUT the price difference is really glaring with the newer models, maybe it is due to the limited edition tag, i guess we will see the reaction from the fans once the price of replacement model for the regular 017 is out.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

zuiko said:


> Just a quick little price check of then vs now........
> 
> 1968 Japanese Yen to USD exchange rate was 360 ¥ = $1 USD
> 
> ...


This sort of price increase is typical for luxury watches. A Rolex Daytona was $215 in 1968. How much is one now?

https://www.fratellowatches.com/rolex-6238-year-1968/


----------



## smokedoutv6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Love this watch. It's a bit too big for my tastes but beautiful nonetheless. I'm a sucker for gold indices as of late









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Well it probably isn't going to surprise to hear that I have worn this since I got it but it's just astonishing how dominant it has been. When I got it delivered to my workplace I took off my 60th Speedmaster and put it in my bag to put the SLA025 on since then. I only discovered the Speedmaster still in the bag on Monday afternoon I'd totally forgotten about.

It went into storage and my SBGA231 came out in what is the biggest battle this watch has had. I took both with me today just in case I might want to wear the 231 during the course of the day. Didn't happen. The 231 is still out though as an 'observer' and I have observed it much off the wrist but the 025 is that sort of watch.

I have many 8L55 type movements in Seiko and GS spec. This one is special. It's the only one which has 24/7 comfort and actually passes that test with flying colours.

The Hi-Beat movement gives to all of those seconds hands, that sought after finer sweep. In this lollipop style suspended weight seconds hand the sweep is certainly fine but that extra inertia in moving this weight at such an angular force means the robotic beat of the movement is discernible at times.

It makes one think that the clock is at the naissance period of useful robotic machines and is possibly the archetype of all geared tooth wheel technology.

It's a wonderful watch to wear and behold....


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

It's almost a week now and the sense of peace in terms of how active ny watch collecting drive goes has been profound. I haven't come close to considering it anything other than my main watch.

It has all the old world charm I see in my MM300, SBEX001 and others but it's size is such that it is passable to my eye as an everyday watch and all the practical capability of the others including saturation diving ability. It's definitely a statement piece.

I love the raked bottom side design which gives superb and unmatched comfort in terms of wrist movement. The height of the watch is a functional factor here and adds more than it subtracts. It's just wonderful design and the resulting flat rectangular back is again unmatched in comfort.

The only thing I can imagine in a future version might be that it is made in titanium or other exotic metal alloy. Perhaps a bracelet. Otherwise this is it. It's a magnificent watch.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Just had to mention but forgot above, that this watch has the whole under the sea style watch thing within it. It's an archetype. The whole bezel and case with that perfection in dial depth is even nicer when you take the watch off for some new views and it is simply excellent in it's proportions. If it was built around some magic ratio like the golden ratio (I have no idea if it does or not and it matters not) then it's astounding that Seiko got the formula nailed in this design. 

Seiko could easily release this as a regular production watch had they wanted to. Coupled with a bracelet and a glacial evolution of design it could very well match the Submariner imo in it's likelihood for ongoing interest. 

I'm so pleased to have found no deal breakers with this watch for me. Very impressed as you might be able to surmise from my posts.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Final pic for today, the end of the first week. Has been amazing.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I am so impatient to get mine. It is traveling now, but unfortunately the seller shipped it via UPS Standard and it takes 4 days for delivery. I am not sure I would prefer a SS bracelet. The silicone strap design is so beautiful and matches the design perfectly. When I look at SLA019 I don't think SLA025 would benefit from a metal bracelet at all. 
How is the scratch resistance. I am a little bit concerned with all these shiny and polished surfaces.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

svetoslav said:


> I am so impatient to get mine. It is traveling now, but unfortunately the seller shipped it via UPS Standard and it takes 4 days for delivery. I am not sure I would prefer a SS bracelet. The silicone strap design is so beautiful and matches the design perfectly. When I look at SLA019 I don't think SLA025 would benefit from a metal bracelet at all.
> How is the scratch resistance. I am a little bit concerned with all these shiny and polished surfaces.


It's a great watch honestly. I'm still ultra impressed by everything this watch is.

The low attack surface ie. Less metal because of silicone band makes this obviously less vulnerable to scratches than the usual bracelet wear but it depends on your wear style and environment. I rarely if ever have issues even with full metal watches but I am by nature ultra careful (no metal on clothes/zips) and cognisant of arm location when near threats like walls etc.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Attachment keeps disappearing.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Amongst friends.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13319373
> 
> 
> Amongst friends.


Wow, that's an incredible collection of modern Seiko divers there. Looks like you have just about every high end Seiko divers there, may be time to add the MM600 or SD Tuna? :-d


----------



## hourmarker (May 9, 2018)

Took some time to have a look at the gorgeous SLA025 at the local distributor...


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

aalin13 said:


> Wow, that's an incredible collection of modern Seiko divers there. Looks like you have just about every high end Seiko divers there, may be time to add the MM600 or SD Tuna? :-d


When in Japan I shopped for a MM600 and all 4 that I came across had small issues that made them unworthy of purchase for me. The worst had a piece of black lint on the 12'o clock lume that was visible with naked eye once you saw it once. The others had alignment issues or small dings.

There are some notable high end absences but they're all before I started collecting so they are somewhat in the rear view mirror for me.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Long time lurker, first time poster here.

Picked up the Japanese version SBEX007 earlier this week. As everyone probably knows, the pre-orders for the 500 domestic models sold out in hours so I was worried I might have missed the boat. However, the few weeks post-release have been disappointing for those who pre-ordered to flip it, domestically at least. The pre-orders were priced around 600,000 yen (incl tax) and the watch is currently struggling to sell for 550,000. My feeling is that 500,000 yen (3500 quid) is probably the realistic sale price in the short to mid-term but of course it could rise in the long-term.

As for the watch itself. I am very impressed. I was in two minds to buy it because the gold looked too Blingy for my tastes in the photos, but it is much more tasteful in real life. Depending on the light it actually looks a silverish colour at times and isn't at all garish. As a longtime Tuna owner, I found the watch quite light comparatively and it fits on my skinny wrists quite snugly. Saying that, I've worn it all day at work the past few days and there are times where I felt like taking it off for a bit of wrist relief and I didn't feel that with the SBDX019. Putting both the reissues side by side, I can say the sla025 definitely has quite the edge in quality. It is really jaw-droppingly stunning.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I think it really depends on one's wrist and the interaction of movement with the case sides. I would not choose this watch believing it will fit everyone and every wrist. It's just that the watch definitely has the potential to be the most comfortable watch for you if you want this degree of wrist presence. 

I will also add that the bezel feel after now comparing it to all my other high end divers and this one is definitely the sweetest feel of all. It's just enough resistance but a very buttery and satisfying clicky rotation. It's sublime stuff and I thought my GS SD was good. It's a very reserved but very present statement watch at all times. It follows the sort of Japanese respect that demands that any compliment, no matter how high it is or how true, be declined and denied even. Not at all. Certainly not. 

It was interesting that the place I bought it as a special order got to see it on my arm for the first time this week and the salesperson who had missed the delivery to me saw it. Even they were impressed and they get to see, handle and sell other very fine pieces all the time. It has a true vintage authenticity to it inherited from it's predecessor of course. Who knows, maybe the absence of an applied logo makes the dial look more aged. A shiny applied logo might have betrayed the youth of the SLA025. No matter what the reason was, the razor thin space between the hour hand and the dial is ultra ultra cool.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Imagine having that much cash


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13319373
> 
> 
> Amongst friends.


I macht whit 7 whatches, good taste 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

todoroki said:


> Picked up the Japanese version SBEX007 earlier this week. As everyone probably knows, the pre-orders for the 500 domestic models sold out in hours so I was worried I might have missed the boat. However, the few weeks post-release have been disappointing for those who pre-ordered to flip it, domestically at least. The pre-orders were priced around 600,000 yen (incl tax) and the watch is currently struggling to sell for 550,000. My feeling is that 500,000 yen (3500 quid) is probably the realistic sale price in the short to mid-term but of course it could rise in the long-term.


Interesting observation. It's not often I've seen limited watches sell for less afterwards.
You may have also noticed the SLA019/SBDX021 in Japan seems to be doing the opposite (current prices climbing above pre-order value). Maybe buyers are seeing the better relative value of the Green MM300 and the secondary market is correcting the price gap.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

That's a lineup!


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

zuiko said:


> Just a quick little price check of then vs now........
> 
> 1968 Japanese Yen to USD exchange rate was 360 ¥ = $1 USD
> 
> ...


I like the way you laid this out, but economically your are way off base. I just checked online and the purchasing power of a dollar in 1968 is equal to $7.27 in 2018 dollars. That means that buying a $105.55 watch in 1968 would be the equivalent of buying a watch that cost $767.35 in 2018.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

ctlawyer said:


> I like the way you laid this out, but economically your are way off base. I just checked online and the purchasing power of a dollar in 1968 is equal to $7.27 in 2018 dollars. That means that buying a $105.55 watch in 1968 would be the equivalent of buying a watch that cost $767.35 in 2018.


It's just my preferred method or benchmark. Government statistics and measures rarely if ever serve anything but to support their own purposes which some would agree is that of robbing the people of their purchasing power.

The gold theme of this watch suggested the proper benchmark


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

zuiko said:


> It's just my preferred method or benchmark. Government statistics and measures rarely if ever serve anything but to support their own purposes which some would agree is that of robbing the people of their purchasing power.
> 
> The gold theme of this watch suggested the proper benchmark


Fair enough. Your probably not far off in reality. I just used purchasing power of a dollar. That said, when talking about luxury items like watches that analysis is merely interesting. The price for luxury items like high end watches, be they Swiss or Japanese, has far outpaced the dollar. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, I received my SLA025 today and went from over the moon to complete disappointment in just 3 or 4 hours. First, the watch is really stunning visually. When I first laid my eyes upon it I thought this is the watch I would choose if I had to have only one piece. It is not big at all and sits extremely comfortably on my 7.25" wrist. After about an hour I noticed the second hand is lagging about 40 seconds. I suspected I did not set the time correctly and continued with my gleeful wrist staring for another hour. Than cold sweat covered my forehead, it was another 40 sec behind. I unscrewed the crown and manually wound it 20 times at least and headed straight to my watchmaker. On his time grapher it showed a complete mess and 130 degrees amplitude, deviation could not be detected at all. So long story short, I contacted the seller and chrono24 and now the watch is on its way back for a refund. The seller told me these watches are not supposed to be serviced in Europe and should be sent straight to Japan. So finally I think all my bad experience was for good. I would never buy another SLA025. It is very beautiful, but it is not worth 5500EUR, at least for me. I own many watches and Seikos specifically that are tenfold cheaper and could compete craftsmanship wise. SGDM001 comes to mind. I really think SLA025 is extremely overpriced. Maybe in a long run its price will go up, but its current fair price is no more than 2500, 3000 EUR. Now I realise having a stock and ubiquitous movement is such a great plus


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

svetoslav said:


> Well, I received my SLA025 today and went from over the moon to complete disappointment in just 3 or 4 hours. First, the watch is really stunning visually. When I first laid my eyes upon it I thought this is the watch I would choose if I had to have only one piece. It is not big at all and sits extremely comfortably on my 7.25" wrist. After about an hour I noticed the second hand is lagging about 40 seconds. I suspected I did not set the time correctly and continued with my gleeful wrist staring for another hour. Than cold sweat covered my forehead, it was another 40 sec behind. I unscrewed the crown and manually wound it 20 times at least and headed straight to my watchmaker. On his time grapher it showed a complete mess and 130 degrees amplitude, deviation could not be detected at all. So long story short, I contacted the seller and chrono24 and now the watch is on its way back for a refund. The seller told me these watches are not supposed to be serviced in Europe and should be sent straight to Japan. So finally I think all my bad experience was for good. I would never buy another SLA025. It is very beautiful, but it is not worth 5500EUR, at least for me. I own many watches and Seikos specifically that are tenfold cheaper and could compete craftsmanship wise. SGDM001 comes to mind. I really think SLA025 is extremely overpriced. Maybe in a long run its price will go up, but its current fair price is no more than 2500, 3000 EUR. Now I realise having a stock and ubiquitous movement is such a great plus


That is truly disappointing especially if it was brand new.

I think it's important to realise that these high end watches are just as capable of being imperfect as any other; and understandably the disappointment is greater when it doesn't turn out perfect, because of the high prices being asked for them. The watch lottery is both more thrilling and more risky when the stakes are higher.

In terms of price it's always going to be market driven but watches are not good or reliable investments as a rule. I would repeat the sage advice given by those who are wise that you buy what you like and enjoy, first and foremost.

I know it doesn't help the disappointment but there's always a possibility of next time.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Stellar watch. Wear it in good health my friend. :-! :-! :-!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I've had a few watches out today and here's one with last year's 017.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Can't resist and have to wear it!










And to celebrate the acquisition, ramen!










It's alive outside!


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

svetoslav said:


> Well, I received my SLA025 today and went from over the moon to complete disappointment in just 3 or 4 hours. First, the watch is really stunning visually. When I first laid my eyes upon it I thought this is the watch I would choose if I had to have only one piece. It is not big at all and sits extremely comfortably on my 7.25" wrist. After about an hour I noticed the second hand is lagging about 40 seconds. I suspected I did not set the time correctly and continued with my gleeful wrist staring for another hour. Than cold sweat covered my forehead, it was another 40 sec behind. I unscrewed the crown and manually wound it 20 times at least and headed straight to my watchmaker. On his time grapher it showed a complete mess and 130 degrees amplitude, deviation could not be detected at all. So long story short, I contacted the seller and chrono24 and now the watch is on its way back for a refund. The seller told me these watches are not supposed to be serviced in Europe and should be sent straight to Japan. So finally I think all my bad experience was for good. I would never buy another SLA025. It is very beautiful, but it is not worth 5500EUR, at least for me. I own many watches and Seikos specifically that are tenfold cheaper and could compete craftsmanship wise. SGDM001 comes to mind. I really think SLA025 is extremely overpriced. Maybe in a long run its price will go up, but its current fair price is no more than 2500, 3000 EUR. Now I realise having a stock and ubiquitous movement is such a great plus


I'm so sorry that you had such an issue with your watch. Definitely unacceptable at this pricepoint. I love this particular model and also had an issue with mine that I hope can get resolved through a warranty claim.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Few words from mine, I think that the "honeymoon" phase is over, so I'm ready to give my impressions  I was super excited when the rumours started before Basel, the SBDX017 was getting more and more wrist time and this was the re-issue from the watch that it was based on. Then I heard the price and decided that no way I'm going to pay that much. Slowly I started to consider it, asked the local AD if they are going to have it and placed an order. First I was a bit overwhelmed, the watch was something that I hadn't experienced before. Visually it's astonishing, I'm all about late 60's, early 70's divers and this watch seemed to tick all the boxes. The hi-beat movement and the swiping seconds hand!! Then some negatives, I'm not impressed with the bezel movement, my preferred bezel is Tudor Pelagos, precise strong clicks and zero play. Mine is a bit too smooth or weak in clicks, hard to find words, and there is a bit of play or the movement from click to click is too loose. The strap is really good, but I would really like seiko to include another shorter second part for the strap as Tudor does for us who don't dive. Now the overlapping strap end is a bit annoying. It's also a big watch, which I personally really like, but I can easily understand that many people think that as an negative. I was super careful with the new watch, changed to mm300 every time I did something outdoorish etc. Then this week I noticed a decent size scratch on the side, no idea where I got it from, a bit horrible moment... I bought the watch for active use and it's big and super glossy, so it's going to get scratches, so kinda sad I got the first one this soon, but that's how it goes. Funny though that my mm300 has been a true beater and it has only a couple of really tiny marks...

So, I'm really happy with the watch, it's not perfect for me, but pretty damn close!! Looking forward some good adventures with it!!

And some photos:


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Just a very quick note on this watch and a rare neutral but negative leaning one for me. 

It's about the screw down. Firstly the unscrewed crown action has definite lateral play which I have felt on other watches especially quartz. Maybe it's a fly by wire indirect engagement with sacrificial parts to make repair easier? I don't know but it's definitely different. Secondly the angle of engagement and force application on the screw down crown can lead to improper threading if forced. I almost got caught with this and I religiously screw back to locate thread engagement before screwing down all the way. So a slight improper angle can lead to problems with this for the unwary. 

So maybe the MM300 and the SLA019 have this altered 4 o clock alignment to prevent this issue? It's a wild guess but it's always intrigued me why Seiko might have done this.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

For me the quality of this watch is total failure. Mine was lagging more than 30 secs every hour. The crown screwing is terrible. I have 3 Vostok Amphibias that are so much better in that regard. The bezel action is not very good too. The polishing on the bezel grooves is not very well done. Strange after reading all the marketing hype about zaratsu, blah blah. The worse "feature" of the watch though is its front loading design. Even if you want to adjust it you have to send it back to Japan. That is not an option for me. The watch is really extremely beautiful and that is the main reason I fell in love with it and bought it. Now it is travelling back to the seller for a refund. I've just bought a Tactico Anko, which I do not expect to be at the same level, but at 1/10 of the SLA025's price, I will not get very picky.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

And I have one on the way!


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

svetoslav said:


> For me the quality of this watch is total failure. Mine was lagging more than 30 secs every hour. The crown screwing is terrible. I have 3 Vostok Amphibias that are so much better in that regard. The bezel action is not very good too. The polishing on the bezel grooves is not very well done. Strange after reading all the marketing hype about zaratsu, blah blah. The worse "feature" of the watch though is its front loading design. Even if you want to adjust it you have to send it back to Japan. That is not an option for me. The watch is really extremely beautiful and that is the main reason I fell in love with it and bought it. Now it is travelling back to the seller for a refund. I've just bought a Tactico Anko, which I do not expect to be at the same level, but at 1/10 of the SLA025's price, I will not get very picky.


Bad luck.... mine is perfect, but i have the problem whit the tudor gmt about the date 
Compare táctico to seiko is like rolex and tissel

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

All I can contribute at this point is this experiment with a wide angle zoom at 35mm perspective. Gives the classic pig's snout look with things closer to the camera being magnified distorting human eye perception. It's an outstanding piece. I've decided to make sure this one is worn in exclusively leisurely scenarios. It's too good to take to work 

View attachment CD7A1C54-7382-4BF2-B093-8CE392831F90.jpeg


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

And here's one from the eye of an iPad much as I might be admiring it from afar like this....









I hope these will be shaken out of the hands of those who should never have got them in the first place and true fans can enjoy these for years to come. It's a special one for sure.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep, I know, but the most important feature of any watch for me is its proper working. What good is a high beat if it is worse than SKX precision-wise. And also all these "features" like no case back and aluminium insert are just plain minuses looked from another perspective. Many watches have much more than 300m water protection with case backs. Plus I am mad at Seiko. You cannot produce very expensive 1500 watches and have even a single one that is defective and it reaches a customer. It is very bad QC. I've also read about a watch with chapter misalignment. It is unacceptable. My first Seiko with price tag above 1000$ and the last one for sure.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

I am curious how this compares in size, weight and comfort to a MM300. Could anyone who has both watches chime in with a brief comparison?


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a few MM300’s and I don’t notice any real weight difference and if you wear your MM300 on a bracelet you’ll think the SLA is lighter. The SLA definitely wears larger due to the thinner bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

Just noticed when I pull out of the crown to the time setting position. The crown can be ”twist” a little bit. Is that normal?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Billy Dong said:


> Just noticed when I pull out of the crown to the time setting position. The crown can be "twist" a little bit. Is that normal?


I don't know if we're describing tbe same thing but I felt this play as being like an engagement of a sacrificial part to make repairs of the crown possible without going through the front. I don't inow if there is such a part but I think we are feeling the same thing perhaps.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

I suspect the honeymoon period will soon be over for most owners as the rationalizations for the SLA025's shortcomings lose their audience. Unfortunately, the dealers, ADs, and of course, Seiko have already profited at these collectors' expense. Ultimately, it will be the SLA025 owners that are left holding the bag with no way to exit without a monetary loss from their "investment."


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)

Still in love


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)

One more


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)

Two limited editions


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

I’m not sure if I describe correctly. The crown can be pull out twice. First pull to change the date and second pull to set the time. So when it’s on the time set position the crown will not set still on the tube. You can swing it around.


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

The 8l55 power reserve is impressed me. It ran almost 60 hours. 
But my one runs 10 secs faster per day.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I feel the same thing. Mine is +8 spd. 

The post I have written above about getting the screw down right is related to this play. If you are not careful you can screw crown down onto crossed threads.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep, the crown does not feel very high quality. I am glad I returned this watch.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Too much FUD now by people who don't have one imo.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

VintageTimepiece said:


> I suspect the honeymoon period will soon be over for most owners as the rationalizations for the SLA025's shortcomings lose their audience. Unfortunately, the dealers, ADs, and of course, Seiko have already profited at these collectors' expense. Ultimately, it will be the SLA025 owners that are left holding the bag with no way to exit without a monetary loss from their "investment."


That's quite a trollish thing to come into the owner's thread and state.

I'm sorry, who are you again?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

My "honeymoon" with it ended probably last week when I wore other watches as my primary watch but I am still very much taken with the SLA025 to the point it's still easily accessible so that I can change to it or handle and admire if I'm not wearing it. After much deliberation over a week these two are probably my favourites from this year so far.









I wore my SLA017 earlier but it just didn't have the current appeal that the SLA025 has for me.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Another happy owner here, this one is really growing on me. The overall vintage feel combined with new watch features, so that I can wear it anywhere and don't have to worry about it!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

K1M_I said:


> Another happy owner here, this one is really growing on me. The overall vintage feel combined with new watch features, so that I can wear it anywhere and don't have to worry about it!
> 
> View attachment 13336527


Beautiful picture and completely agree. I really don't get how people think they can get a watch like this through a grey source and not expect troubles at this point. The only watches they'll be selling are the ones they've gotten their hands on. They are going to be the ones that have not passed the test with an original owner, maybe dropped? Who knows why but I would bet that the only watches you'll see in early trade like this will be the ones at a premium asked for by speculators and ultimately set by the market; and the discounted ones where you're going to very likely buy someone else's problem. My guess is Seiko will fix these watches under warranty eventually. Some of the discount buyers may accept the slight flaw if they ever realise it at all, or if it is mechanical will send it off for service and still end up with a decent watch with hopefully a retained discount.

There's I think a deliiberate "Pachinko element" to the Japanese philosophy of life. What makes the Japanese mind resonate perhaps? Living in an earthquake prone land that the word tsunami originally comes from is full of uncertainty. That they have engineered a society that can engineer a watch like this is quite extraordinary really.

NB: Pachinko is a form of Japanese entertainment. From Wikipedia...

By 1994, the pachinko market in Japan was valued at ¥30 trillion (nearly $300 billion).[1] As of 2015, Japan's pachinko market generates more gambling revenue than that of Las Vegas, Macau and Singapore combined.[2]


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Had mine for just over a week now. Its a cliche, but however great the pictures look, nothing compares to seeing this in the flesh. I just put it back in the box and my heart was still racing.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

todoroki said:


> Had mine for just over a week now. Its a cliche, but however great the pictures look, nothing compares to seeing this in the flesh. I just put it back in the box and my heart was still racing.


Exactly how I feel!

Haven't worn mine yet. Waiting for the Golden Tuna to arrive before choosing which one to keep. Love everything about the SLA025, but think quartz would be better second watch option. SLA017 being the keeper still. Worn every day for 13 months now.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

First thoughts:

Man, what a chunky boi! The size caught me off guard a little, I was expecting it to feel similar to the MM300 but It wears noticeably larger. I just have a large enough wrist at 7 inches where I can pull it off, but I was definitely surprised by its size. Will take a little getting used to as I don't wear watches this big outside a Tuna.

The execution of the dial is perfect. Man, what a gorgeous dial!

It has tremendous wrist presence and gives off the aura of a very high quality watch.

The strap is very comfortable and I like that they added a nicely machined prong clasp.

Again, what presence!!!! I look forward to spending some time with it to see how my feelings about it solidify.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

zuiko said:


> Beautiful picture and completely agree. I really don't get how people think they can get a watch like this through a grey source and not expect troubles at this point. The only watches they'll be selling are the ones they've gotten their hands on. They are going to be the ones that have not passed the test with an original owner, maybe dropped? Who knows why but I would bet that the only watches you'll see in early trade like this will be the ones at a premium asked for by speculators and ultimately set by the market; and the discounted ones where you're going to very likely buy someone else's problem. My guess is Seiko will fix these watches under warranty eventually. Some of the discount buyers may accept the slight flaw if they ever realise it at all, or if it is mechanical will send it off for service and still end up with a decent watch with hopefully a retained discount.
> 
> There's I think a deliiberate "Pachinko element" to the Japanese philosophy of life. What makes the Japanese mind resonate perhaps? Living in an earthquake prone land that the word tsunami originally comes from is full of uncertainty. That they have engineered a society that can engineer a watch like this is quite extraordinary really.
> 
> ...


I bought my watch from an AD and the watch had a couple of faults. There are also others in this thread with similar experiences from an AD. I don't believe that this is a grey market issue. My AD agreed to send it to service but were skeptical whether Seiko NJ would do anything about it. I'll keep you all posted in a couple of weeks if the watch gets fixed. It's a beautiful watch and I love it, but I don't love it enough to pay AD prices for a defective piece. The lack of quality control by Seiko at this price point is appalling.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Degr8n8 said:


> I bought my watch from an AD and the watch had a couple of faults. There are also others in this thread with similar experiences from an AD. I don't believe that this is a grey market issue. My AD agreed to send it to service but were skeptical whether Seiko NJ would do anything about it. I'll keep you all posted in a couple of weeks if the watch gets fixed. It's a beautiful watch and I love it, but I don't love it enough to pay AD prices for a defective piece. The lack of quality control by Seiko at this price point is appalling.


What were the faults and why was the AD skeptical?

Who are the others with similar experiences in this thread?

I think there was only one person with a gross timekeeping problem but that was grey market from what I gathered.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

So guys, what's the strap deal with this watch? Are we all planning to wear them pretty much exclusively on the OEM rubber? It certainly looks fantastic and I'll find it hard to take off, but what are you guys planning to try in terms of different straps? It's going to take a thick strap to stabilize the watch properly, and with the lug width it might be a bit of a challenge. Totally interested to see where you guys might go with this.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

I am contemplating a Black Grand Seiko leather strap. Can pick them up online for around 15.000 yen. I think it will look cool and make the watch a little lighter.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats guys for owning one of the best Seiko divers. I was very close to owning one. But thats not the issue here.

I have some suggestion of the straps. I think the wjean or Uncle Seiko's XGL731 - tire thread should be compatible, as it does not taper to the buckle. Hence it looks wider to support the case. 

My 2 cents suggestion


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I'm planning to keep to the OEM for now. Looks great and wears great.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

This watch has come to me at a time where I was already awash in novelty after novelty. Yet it has a powerful hold on one's attention. I'm constantly seeing a new side to the watch and it is truly magical in it's lugs and case sides. The whole look gives twice the presence or half the weight of the watch it shows as. The four polished lug ends have another below them but from all these end on views these mirror surfaces really stand out as being pieces of a high quality watch. 

I have two fashion conscious friends who were very impressed by the surface finishes on the SLA025 and it got more detailed looks afterwards without any specific reference to the watch during the conversations. They know I'm a bit of a watchnut so maybe that explains their interest or maybe it's because they know I don't wear bad watches. 

Nevertheless it has wonderful surface finishes such that where one ends, another begins in a way that gives the watch an uncanny “underwater” film of gas compressed look. A plastic wrap look in reverse (vacuumed onto the surfaces) as a continuous film around the watch. No edge being truly sharp enough to cut through. The attention given to the edges and microbevels on this are superb and show GS level attention to detail imo. Even on the totally “plain” crown, the microbevel polish work is above and beyond a normal crown on mid price Seiko. 

Yesterday I decided to wear my SLA017 on a whim. I was so convinced of wearing it I didn't even bother setting the time knowing I would have plenty of time to set it in the morning where I usually have the opportunity to study Japanese or read till lunchtime. But it just felt small and thin. Too thin for a diver I kept feeling. I know it's just an acclimatisation thing probably but the result was that the SLA025 was further desired. When I got home I wore the 025 through to the morning. It's still pretty amazing how easy it is to sleep with this large watch on one's wrist. 

I wore it all through today and took no other watches with me. It's all I have on tonight and there are no other watches nearby and none need to be. It's a wonderful recreation.


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)

Both are +9 SPD (Static). No defects so far


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Rs444 said:


> Both are +9 SPD (Static). No defects so far
> 
> View attachment 13339435


Is this a 20mm silicon strap?


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes, new Z20


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

I was thinking of trying it on my SLA017. Does it squeeze nicely into 19mm? Thanks.


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)

Toshk said:


> I was thinking of trying it on my SLA017. Does it squeeze nicely into 19mm? Thanks.


Yes, a bit of a snug fit though


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy to report mine is running +3 SPD on the wrist.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Memento Vivere said:


> So guys, what's the strap deal with this watch? Are we all planning to wear them pretty much exclusively on the OEM rubber? It certainly looks fantastic and I'll find it hard to take off, but what are you guys planning to try in terms of different straps? It's going to take a thick strap to stabilize the watch properly, and with the lug width it might be a bit of a challenge. Totally interested to see where you guys might go with this.


I've tried mine on a 20mm black ISO, didn't like it, hard to notice but too squeezed in for my OCD to handle and a 20mm Hirsch Liberty which looked good, no squeezed look. The 20mm tan horween gave the SLA025 a dressy look and did not look squeezed in.

On other forums the orange waffle seems to be gaining in popularity, picture courtesy of molle.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I’ve thought about some options but won’t say right now. I’d want to try one before posting about it.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Just some more observations on the case of this watch. Twirling it in the light shows the beautiful directionally perfect satin finish on the top of the lugs. It's masterful how a reflected line is perfectly circuitous as the case is moved to examine this line. The SLA017 was nice but this is so much more sensuous. The 017 is noticeably sharper to me. In this it's sublimely done. It's all Zaratsu below and again the curves are the bomb in the mirror finish. The satin brushing on the back is beautiful as is the very toolish engraved caseback with perfectly oriented writing. 

I don't know... it’s perfect stuff. I think the adjustment is the only thing that they feel can be left a little imperfect in a watch of this magnitude in Seiko history; to give it a little imperfection. The seeming deliberate nature of this imperfect factor is important imo. Almost every owner reports similar 8-10 spd with a notable 3 spd also. Maybe it’s all coincidence. Maybe it is done knowing this makes virtually all of these positive spd. The reason for which is they consider it important that a dive watch is never slow or considered to be so in general. I don’t know, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)

zuiko said:


> Just some more observations on the case of this watch. Twirling it in the light shows the beautiful directionally perfect satin finish on the top of the lugs. It's masterful how a reflected line is perfectly circuitous as the case is moved to examine this line. The SLA017 was nice but this is so much more sensuous. The 017 is noticeably sharper to me. In this it's sublimely done. It's all Zaratsu below and again the curves are the bomb in the mirror finish. The satin brushing on the back is beautiful as is the very toolish engraved caseback with perfectly oriented writing.
> 
> I don't know... it's perfect stuff. I think the adjustment is the only thing that they feel can be left a little imperfect in a watch of this magnitude in Seiko history; to give it a little imperfection. The seeming deliberate nature of this imperfect factor is important imo. Almost every owner reports similar 8-10 spd with a notable 3 spd also. Maybe it's all coincidence. Maybe it is done knowing this makes virtually all of these positive spd. The reason for which is they consider it important that a dive watch is never slow or considered to be so in general. I don't know, just thinking out loud.


Don't worry about the accuracy. My SBEX005 used to run +8SPD, now it's between +2/3 SPD.


----------



## jonkers72 (May 12, 2015)

This is my first post to the forum - coming from a background of loving Heuer and Omega. I have just a couple of short points:

1. Just got my first modern Seiko in the SLA025 - couldn’t resist it post Basel. Loved the watch from the first moment I saw it in the metal. Really impressed by the inherent quality and style of the watch. It is a real “standalone” in the new watch market with the mono block, history, style etc.....and what a bezel. Whether u like it or not a vintage style coin edged bezel of that size is a lovely thing to turn. 

2. I have been viewing the thread from the start and nice to see people pushing back on some of the negativity. Many of us come from a background of loving vintage watches (being the only reason I have posted an old Heuer of mine). But no one likes hearing constant repeat carping on the same issues from some corners. 

On that note some of the critical guys have some fantastic old watches - and we would love to see more pictures of them (maybe in different threads) - so I genuinely am not trying to throw shade...

All the best to all new owners 👍


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Get any of the wjean repro straps on this thing and you’re in business. Got to see one in person and it really is beautiful. I really thought the bezel height would be a sore point but I think it balances out nicely with the case. 

Overall, it’s pretty much a wash in regards to size when compared to the mm300. Nearly no difference in the specs. The thinner bezel / larger dial does make it appear wider but when looking at it on its own, the proportions just work imho. It wears very well for a bigger watch.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Since my last post, it's holding at +1 or +2 SPD on the wrist. I'm very impressed and very satisfied. This is a fantastic piece.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Double post, my apologies. I hate posting from my phone I feel like this frequently happens.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

No matter what watch I bring against it, the 025 is just brilliant from virtually all points of view. The case sides with lug details and finishing. Even the inner bezel metal finish is superb. The watch oozes a quiet sense of perfection and the smoother sweep of this vs all the lower beat alternatives makes it hard to beat.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

zuiko said:


> No matter what watch I bring against it, the 025 is just brilliant from virtually all points of view. The case sides with lug details and finishing. Even the inner bezel metal finish is superb. The watch oozes a quiet sense of perfection and the smoother sweep of this vs all the lower beat alternatives makes it hard to beat.
> 
> View attachment 13357879


All of the above.

The only reason I am selling mine is because I am now a one watch guy. And SLA017 won due ti size.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Toshk said:


> All of the above.
> 
> The only reason I am selling mine is because I am now a one watch guy. And SLA017 won due ti size.


 I also own both so I see where you are coming from. Although the SLA025 actually looks smaller in real life than the photos show, the height and weight may be too much for some. I think of it like Mjolnir: only those who are worthy may wield it! ;-)


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

todoroki said:


> I also own both so I see where you are coming from. Although the SLA025 actually looks smaller in real life than the photos show, the height and weight may be too much for some. I think of it like Mjolnir: only those who are worthy may wield it! ;-)


Haha quite. I wish I could keep both.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Toshk said:


> Haha quite. I wish I could keep both.


It's the easiest wish in the world because (the best part) you have the power to grant it....


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

zuiko said:


> It's the easiest wish in the world because (the best part) you have the power to grant it....


One watch rule since last July 

I keep buying watches to try on. But sell/sold everything so far. None was better than the 017. I mean better for me in my particular every day life.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Toshk said:


> One watch rule since last July
> 
> I keep buying watches to try on. But sell/sold everything so far. None was better than the 017. I mean better for me in my particular every day life.


That's cool and i definitely respect that. I only wish I had your will power...


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

todoroki said:


> That's cool and i definitely respect that. I only wish I had your will power...


Not hard really. Just stick to a few specs you like most in a watch and see which one comes closest. The 017 isn't perfect for me, but still the best solution. For now.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Toshk said:


> Not hard really. Just stick to a few specs you like most in a watch and see which one comes closest. The 017 isn't perfect for me, but still the best solution. For now.


All I can say is the one watch formula has no chance for a true watch addict. The one watch rule is completely ludicrous if it's a constant churn through whatever captures one's then watch preferences. A one watch rule would command more respect when it's with the intent of long term wear, forever even?

Anyhow, everyone has their own aims. My love of the 025 has been interrupted by the arrival of a past love....









I'll tell you what, if I was a one watch fellow then that would be my idea of one watch for everything. When I wear it, it truly becomes my forever watch if it was a one watch for life situation. I wouldn't be tossing up between these high end divers personally as much as I love all of mine.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Anyhow, everyone has their own aims. My love of the 025 has been interrupted by the arrival of a past love....
> 
> View attachment 13372913
> 
> ...


Now that GS is a beautiful watch! I can definitely understand why it could be the forever watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshk said:


> Not hard really. Just stick to a few specs you like most in a watch and see which one comes closest. The 017 isn't perfect for me, but still the best solution. For now.


I easily could have had the SLA017 as a one and only if the bracelet were on par with my modern Rolex Seadweller. The 017 is a fantastic piece in terms of lume, style, and dial beauty. I just needed a better bracelet to make it a one and only. Nice choice!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

kamonjj said:


> I easily could have had the SLA017 as a one and only if the bracelet were on par with my modern Rolex Seadweller. The 017 is a fantastic piece in terms of lume, style, and dial beauty. I just needed a better bracelet to make it a one and only. Nice choice!


I prefer straps so no problem there. Haven't even tried the bracelet.

If only the case size and thickness was a little bit closer to the original, this would have been not just a one watch for me, but for life watch.


----------



## Alvaro (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everybody 

I have a brand new SLA025 and a couple of mates asked me about a big Pelikan style box which includes a Scubapro diver Knife. 
¿Does any of you have this unusual box and knife? My unit just come with a black wood box, same as the one of the green Marinemaster I sold days ago. 
Thanks inadvance.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Even the bleak Melbourne winter doesn't take away the feeling of having this on a relaxed Sunday....









- - - Updated - - -

Even the bleak Melbourne winter doesn't take away the feeling of having this on a relaxed Sunday....


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Somehow, I feel that the love for this piece is cooling very quickly, even for LE standards. Take for instance, the SBDX012, arguably the most successful LE piece Seiko has ever released to date. BIN asking prices are 3-4x original retail. Units are extremely difficult to come by, and were completely sold out within a matter of months. The SLA025 has not enjoyed this level of success... not by a long shot.


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

I love the watch

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

How can you possibly make that value judgment? Its only been out a week in England! Maybe it too will be sold out in a few months or weeks?! Yes the SBDX012 is now in demand and highly priced, but it has been released over 3.5yrs. And who knows what the SLA025 will be at in 3 years?

And quite frankly, who cares anyway? Most here don't buy watches to make money - unless you get lucky or have lots of money to play with that's generally one of the least sound investment tracks. Most here buy watches for the appreciation of the watch, not for appreciation in the value. And most who can afford to buy a new SLA025 could buy a vintage one too if they so wanted. But they didn't and don't. 

I don't get why you naysay other people's expensive outlay and enjoyment. We respect you owning important and valuable vintage pieces, but some here will always chose new over old - generally cos not everyone wants to spend that much on something others have owned and which have been probably banging around someone's drawer for decades.

New will generally be a technical improvement if not a better investment. The SLA025 is cheaper than a mint 6159, ironically more limited than the 6159 of which thousands were made, has a better movement than the 6159, and the case is better proportioned and polished than the original. And arguably better able to do the job it was designed to do in the deeps, than one whose case, crystal & crown seating may have warped in the wearing over the years and no longer have the acceptable tolerances for proofing.

Your user Name shows your commitment - vintage. Fair enough. But has that commitment become a blind bias? I get the appeal of vintage - my main hobby is vintage fountain pens 1930-1950 - and I would never spend lots of money on new mont blancs when I can spend 50% less on a vintage Duofold. But each to their own. And surely that is the point. Each to their own - so why dismiss what is someone else's passion and possession.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. And most who buy the SLA025 buy it for what it is, not what it isn't, and they will be thrilled.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Great watch all round. Sold out at most ADs in the UK. There was only one left in the London boutique last week.


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

VintageTimepiece said:


> Somehow, I feel that the love for this piece is cooling very quickly, even for LE standards. Take for instance, the SBDX012, arguably the most successful LE piece Seiko has ever released to date. BIN asking prices are 3-4x original retail. Units are extremely difficult to come by, and were completely sold out within a matter of months. The SLA025 has not enjoyed this level of success... not by a long shot.


I don't think there's a solid base to make this statement at this moment in time. If I were to judge the interest in the SLA025 by the countless cold-door private messages I've had in this forum asking if any of my 6159s were for sale, I'd say that the SLA025 is going to be a HUGE success. Then, it might not.

I don't care. I have mine sitting along its, 2 grandparents in the box, that's all I care about. If I listened to naysayers before buying a, watch, I'd still be wearing a Casio F91


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Simon said:


> New will generally be a technical improvement if not a better investment. The SLA025 is cheaper than a mint 6159, ironically more limited than the 6159 of which thousands were made, has a better movement than the 6159, and the case is better proportioned and polished than the original. And arguably better able to do the job it was designed to do in the deeps, than one whose case, crystal & crown seating may have warped in the wearing over the years and no longer have the acceptable tolerances for proofing.


Ironically, none of these statements you have tried to show as counterpoints to the 6159 are correct.

Furthermore, my purpose in posting is to dissuade collectors considering the 6159 not to settle for the SLA025 due to lack of 6159 availability. Your itch won't be scratched with the reissue.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I really really really don't care what anyone thinks or says, I've been loving this watch for over two months and shall continue to do so.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Alvaro said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I have a brand new SLA025 and a couple of mates asked me about a big Pelikan style box which includes a Scubapro diver Knife.
> ¿Does any of you have this unusual box and knife? My unit just come with a black wood box, same as the one of the green Marinemaster I sold days ago.
> Thanks inadvance.


The Pelikan style box and knife are exclusively available at certain German boutiques and authorized dealers.

I can tell by the current length of this thread that the SLA025 isn't nearly as popular and well received as the SLA017 was. Not looking to detract from anyone's pleasure. Just making a valid and accurate observation.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Guys seriously - best to ignore the trolls. Engaging them is like arguing with a 3 year old. 

On that note, enjoy the SLA! I know I have!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Vintage timepieces - I suspect that the purchaser of the reissue may be so thrilled - and rightly so- that they will consider locating an original money permitting. I know the purchase of this reissue has actually awakened my interest in vintage models.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

T1meout said:


> I can tell by the current length of this thread that the SLA025 isn't nearly as popular and well received as the SLA017 was. Not looking to detract from anyone's pleasure. Just making a valid and accurate observation.


Your observation about the thread being shorter is true, but your conclusion that it is less popular or poorly received based on that is a non sequitur.

There are less than a handful of Ferrari cars around where I live. It must mean they're nowhere near as popular as other cars and much less well received as cheaper cars are. It's absolutely obvious therefore that no one wants one.....

Judging by the number of non-owners who are participating here my impression is that there is actually a huge underlying desirability to this watch but it's considerably higher price is going to restrict the audience as will the reduced number made vs the 017.

If I had to pick just one out of the 017 and the 025 it would be a hard choice but they are very different watches despite the connection. Nevertheless I'd keep the 025 because as you have observed it is inherently rarer and will remain so into the future. Time will tell what happens to future demand but all I can say is I'm glad I have mine.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

VintageTimepiece said:


> Furthermore, my purpose in posting is to dissuade collectors considering the 6159 not to settle for the SLA025 due to lack of 6159 availability. Your itch won't be scratched with the reissue.


Similarly the itch for a new watch CAN'T be scratched with a vintage watch.

This isn't a thread about the (inferior in all parameters that matter to me) 6159, so it doesn't matter what your "purpose" is.

And if you read your post carefully...

Dissuade ... not to settle...

It's a double negative so your statement actually says it's okay for these mysterious and vague imaginary collectors that concern you so much, to "settle for the SLA025".

Seriously though, it's really not the point of this thread and I think you're coming across as a troll.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

zuiko said:


> Similarly the itch for a new watch CAN'T be scratched with a vintage watch.
> 
> This isn't a thread about the (inferior in all parameters that matter to me) 6159, so it doesn't matter what your "purpose" is.
> 
> ...


 His trolling has been, dare i say it, Vintage!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I think it will be painful for some naysayers to read this in the future after they are sold out and remember that they had a chance to have one too. My preferred dealer still has not received their allotment yet so the numbers out there are still very limited...


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

My AD is also waiting for the rest of his allotment of SLA025's due in September.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Your observation about the thread being shorter is true, but your conclusion that it is less popular or poorly received based on that is a non sequitur.
> 
> There are less than a handful of Ferrari cars around where I live. It must mean they're nowhere near as popular as other cars and much less well received as cheaper cars are. It's absolutely obvious therefore that no one wants one.....
> 
> ...


Your Ferrari analogy doesn't hold water. Although not equal, statistically the number of units produced of each model does allow for a valid comparison between the two. One isn't significantly rarer than the other.

The reason I believe that the 025 has been less well received is that besides being more expensive, which, as you already pointed out, reduces the potential customer pool, it's also larger and thicker than the 017. Not accounting for other factors, size difference alone can account for the difference in popularity between the two models. Had the 025 been smaller, it would have undoubtedly appealed to a larger customer base.

I'm not knocking the 025. Personally I find it esthetically more appealing than the 017. But one can't overlook that, judging by the size of this thread, it doesn't garner near as much attention and enthusiasm from the WUS community as it's predecessor the 017 did.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Timeout- the SLA025 is preferable for many precisely because of the size- not to mention aesthetic. I come from wearing large Breitling Seawolf and Rolex deepsea - also I purchased the massive Tuna In rose gold so was used to large watches. The SLA025- especially on a narrow rubber strap, seems to wears much smaller in depth and width than I have been used to. It is now my dress watch 😉 

I think there are many reasons that this thread and this watch may not have received the interest in thread here as the 017- price is a factor and many won’t be as interested as it is more highly priced. Go to Grand Seiko forum - some amazing new pieces coming out and very very few comments. Not a value judgment against the watch but rather the cost in excess of £10k just did not draw the interest. 

But I also think it being a second major reissue means the sheer novelty factor is not there as much. 
Many People with money and excitement invested it in the SLA017 already.

What I find strange here is why folk don’t celebrate anyone’s watch. Why does a vintage lover diss the reissue? Why does the SLA017 admirer/owner diss the SLA025 owner? Why do we do that? 

I reckon it has more to do with more psychology than horology! 

Decades ago when I trained to be a priest I spent several afternoons a week for 4 years at a watchmakers’ bench talking watches and watching him repair and service. (He later left watchmaking to become a priest himself )

But what I found interesting then and only really see now is that he raved about seiko! He was a Swiss trained chrono expert from the horology school in Neuchatel . In our city one of only two true experts and he worked on amazing pieces. I was enamoured with Swiss watches and he kept telling me - “Simon, seiko are amazing’”

Almost 30 years later I now really get it - whatever price bracket they are wonderful.

Ok- back to my hols 

Typed from small phone with fat hands on hols so apologies for numerous inevitable mistakes!!

The Tuna is thriving in the water - keeping my SLA025 for best 😉


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

@Simon
I don’t mind confessing that I’m envious that my wrist isn’t large enough to be able to comfortably manage the SLA025. I guess that’s mea maxima culpa.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Timeout - i was a butcher before being a priest (long story) - and have the forearms for lifting whole quarters of beef 🙂 an advantage for a butcher, a large watch wearer, but difficult to get clerical kit to fit 😉

Omnes acceptimus et gratiam pro gratia


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Accepimus - no t - can’t edit on phone 😉

All have received Grace upon grace


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Quidam enim accepi a SLA025, ceteris enim partus expectat in ADs in September.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

JoeOBrien said:


> Quidam enim accepi a SLA025, ceteris enim partus expectat in ADs in September.


Quod patientia sit virtus.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

As a lifelong student of languages I have always thought of knowledge of Latin as a strong marker of private ie. paid (in the UK it's called public for reasons only they know) boy's school education. 

Parents pay big money for the education of their child in Latin. Teacher's at these schools are generous in some ways though... they throw the lessons for buggery in for free


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I am so unbelievably aggravated. I’ve had a tough time taking this watch off and wearing it at work today, I caught a door handle from a door that springs shut way too quickly and tightly. 

I put a really sizable scratch on the underside bevel of the case and I swear I went white as a ghost looking at it. Just a dumb accident from not realizing how quickly the door was swinging shut. 

When I send this piece in for service to Seiko Japan, will they be able to polish it without “ruining” the finish? I’ve never sent in a high end piece or Grand Seiko for servicing yet and I’m not sure how that works (with a Zaratsu polished piece). I’m hoping they’ll be able to work on it?

Thanks guys. Really, really upset over this. At least it’s not on the prominent upward facing surfaces, but I’m still having knots in my stomach thinking about it. Stupid, stupid, stupid...

This is always the dilemma when you have really nice and expensive watches, I want to wear and enjoy them but you open them up to damage. Makes me want to make this a safe queen, but then what’s the point of owning it?

And the height definitely doesn’t help here, because it juts off the wrist in a way that’s super easy to catch. Fellow owners be wary of the thick piece of beautiful metal on your wrist, lest you end up like me.  

Too embarrassed to post a pic of it.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Memento Vivere said:


> I am so unbelievably aggravated. I've had a tough time taking this watch off and wearing it at work today, I caught a door handle from a door that springs shut way too quickly and tightly.
> 
> I put a really sizable scratch on the underside bevel of the case and I swear I went white as a ghost looking at it. Just a dumb accident from not realizing how quickly the door was swinging shut.
> 
> ...


There is a guy on Instagram called lapinist watch restoration. He does faultless work on vintage seiko restoring them using original zaratsu polishing etc. If Seiko Can't or won't do it at least you have other options. See one of his posts in this pic.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Memento Vivere said:


> I am so unbelievably aggravated. I've had a tough time taking this watch off and wearing it at work today, I caught a door handle from a door that springs shut way too quickly and tightly.
> 
> I put a really sizable scratch on the underside bevel of the case and I swear I went white as a ghost looking at it. Just a dumb accident from not realizing how quickly the door was swinging shut.
> 
> ...


Don't be embarrassed. Let us see the carnage!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I figure it's just a matter of time before I have that horrible "first blood" accident with my SLA025, but one on the wrist is worth two in the safe, meaning I could not bear to regulate it to safe queen status and please do show show the "carnage", I'll definitely show mine when the time comes.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

All of us know in some way your pain. I certainly do. The first blemish is the hardest no matter what but it just adds to its ‘character’ in the end. It will be history soon. Why shouldn’t you be the one to initiate it to the roughness of the world anyway I reckon. It happens to all of us, don't stress about it or worry about fixing it imo.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry guys, couldn't bear to post this sooner. I really appreciate the support though.

Was just so stupid, that momentary lack of perception around my wrist vs this annoying door =









o|


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Luckily it looks fairly superficial and should polish out on first service.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Memento Vivere said:


> Sorry guys, couldn't bear to post this sooner. I really appreciate the support though.
> 
> Was just so stupid, that momentary lack of perception around my wrist vs this annoying door =
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie to you it sucks but sh&& happens. The good news is that it doesn't look deep at all. 
Cape cod polish? Might do more harm than good but it would bother me a little to see it everyday and not try to gently polish it.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ouch ouch ouch!
First one is always the most painful. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Not what I expected, feel your pain man. 

I'd be inclined to try a gentle cape code polish too in hopes of making it look less severe.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Before the cape cod... and I wouldn't cape cod it personally.....

Try a rubber eraser on it. Just work it on the area for a while. After that just try continually “stropping” the area with a ultra clean microfibre cloth continually wiping it when you’re looking/admiring it. You might be surprised what this can do to the dullness the scratch created. In fact I'm not 100% on this but if this has diashield it could be that what you see there is a bit of a scratch on the coating. Try rubbing it with some oil if you’re happy to wash it later (I subject mine to water without hesitation for the record). If the oil makes the dullness go away it could be something like that. 

The cape cod runs the risk of dulling the surrounding metal (or coating) of its zaratsu polishing mirror finish. It will change the reflectivity and blur specular reflections. Like I say I wouldn't. Just try the rubber and maybe oil to see but leave it be imo.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

It doesn't look too bad, actually. I would wear it and enjoy.



Memento Vivere said:


> Sorry guys, couldn't bear to post this sooner. I really appreciate the support though.
> 
> Was just so stupid, that momentary lack of perception around my wrist vs this annoying door =
> 
> ...


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

You can not polish a diashield case.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

subdiver said:


> You can not polish a diashield case.


About time somebody said it.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Toshk said:


> About time somebody said it.


And that begs the question I asked a while ago and didnt quite get a clear answer - when is dia-shield applied? after the polishing or before? Dia - is borrowed from ancient Greek meaning 'through' - and I have wondered whether it was 'through' or really just a micro-superficial layer?


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Seiko told me, they don‘t polish a diashield case. 
It‘s a micro-superficial layer.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

And the SLA025 has diashield? If so, even Seiko Japan couldn’t do anything to minimize the scratch?


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

zuiko said:


> Before the cape cod... and I wouldn't cape cod it personally.....
> 
> Try a rubber eraser on it. Just work it on the area for a while. After that just try continually "stropping" the area with a ultra clean microfibre cloth continually wiping it when you're looking/admiring it. You might be surprised what this can do to the dullness the scratch created. In fact I'm not 100% on this but if this has diashield it could be that what you see there is a bit of a scratch on the coating. Try rubbing it with some oil if you're happy to wash it later (I subject mine to water without hesitation for the record). If the oil makes the dullness go away it could be something like that.
> 
> The cape cod runs the risk of dulling the surrounding metal (or coating) of its zaratsu polishing mirror finish. It will change the reflectivity and blur specular reflections. Like I say I wouldn't. Just try the rubber and maybe oil to see but leave it be imo.


I agree completely. Had a small scratch on my MM that for some reason was driven me crazy. Took the cape cod cloth to it and it removed a portion of the diashield. As stated that portion has become dull. Because of this I will never buy a watch with diashield again. Oh well live and learn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Memento Vivere said:


> And the SLA025 has diashield? If so, even Seiko Japan couldn't do anything to minimize the scratch?


Yes, they remove the case. That was Seiko me told.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Door 1 - Unrestorable Diashield treated case 0.
Your only option is to have the entire case replaced.
It’s resale value just plummeted.
What a darn shame. Sucks big time.
I’ve tried to bring the potential risk of diashield treated cases under people’s attention ever since the SLA017 was released.
It was one of the major factors which dissuaded me from buying one.
I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

T1meout said:


> Door 1 - Unrestorable Diashield treated case 0.
> Your only option is to have the entire case replaced.
> It's resale value just plummeted.
> What a darn shame. Sucks big time.
> ...


Thanks for the honest assessment. If there's any positive here, it's that right before this happened I decided I'd be keeping this watch even if it were my last watch. So I guess at the end of the day it won't matter much, but definitely let it serve as a wake up call to other owners that this is a large hunk of metal on your wrist that is prone to taking shots from doorhandles and whatnot. Be extra careful when it's on your wrist!


----------



## aclaz (Aug 13, 2018)

Memento Vivere said:


> Thanks for the honest assessment. If there's any positive here, it's that right before this happened I decided I'd be keeping this watch even if it were my last watch. So I guess at the end of the day it won't matter much, but definitely let it serve as a wake up call to other owners that this is a large hunk of metal on your wrist that is prone to taking shots from doorhandles and whatnot. Be extra careful when it's on your wrist!


No matter how careful one can be accidents do happen. It could have been worse anyways though the SLA025 is an expensive tool watch still tools get beaten badly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

aclaz said:


> No matter how careful one can be accidents do happen. It could have been worse anyways though the SLA025 is an expensive tool watch still tools get beaten badly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh agreed, and the picture I took was with the angle and lighting in such a way as to highlight the scratch. In normal wear conditions it's not nearly as noticeable. Still sucks, but as you stated could still definitely be worse.


----------



## roenje (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello guys , another proud owner of the sla025.... i have a question  first of al the looks are not under discussion, most beautiful i ever seen . i have an other "problem" i wear the watch for a day in my house , to be very careful with it and get used to it. what stands out to me is that the watch feels very wobbly on my wrist it falls not from left to right , but from down to up ( imagian that i pick something from the floor , or put my hand up in the air  . when i tighten my strap ( silicone) it is simply to tight and still there is some kind of feel that when i would spin my arm around the watch would react on this by "falling" to my hand. is this because of the silicone strap ? or is this because the base of the watch is fairly small and it is a top heavy watch ? ( excuse my English , i am from the Netherlands ) does anyone else experience this feeling ? kind regards Roenje


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't think your scratch is that big of a deal. It's not as bad as it looks in the photos.



Memento Vivere said:


> Thanks for the honest assessment. If there's any positive here, it's that right before this happened I decided I'd be keeping this watch even if it were my last watch. So I guess at the end of the day it won't matter much, but definitely let it serve as a wake up call to other owners that this is a large hunk of metal on your wrist that is prone to taking shots from doorhandles and whatnot. Be extra careful when it's on your wrist!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

As my watch buying frenzy has settled I find this watch coming back to continue its rightful domination of wrist time. It's a wonderful piece in virtually all respects. I wish it was regulated better. +2-3 spd would have been awesome. It's around +8. Only small minus in my eyes.


----------



## aclaz (Aug 13, 2018)

I have posted these photos on another thread but I just wanted to share it here, too. 
My SLA025 on a custom-made Crafter Blue strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

svetoslav said:


> For me the quality of this watch is total failure. Mine was lagging more than 30 secs every hour. The crown screwing is terrible. I have 3 Vostok Amphibias that are so much better in that regard. The bezel action is not very good too. The polishing on the bezel grooves is not very well done. Strange after reading all the marketing hype about zaratsu, blah blah. The worse "feature" of the watch though is its front loading design. Even if you want to adjust it you have to send it back to Japan. That is not an option for me. The watch is really extremely beautiful and that is the main reason I fell in love with it and bought it. Now it is travelling back to the seller for a refund. I've just bought a Tactico Anko, which I do not expect to be at the same level, but at 1/10 of the SLA025's price, I will not get very picky.


I doubt what you experienced was a direct result of Seiko. I am guessing your watch was knocked out of alignment during shipping. Personally I would never ship a mechanical watch via commercial shipping company especially if it is something so valuable & sensitive to knock. I just got mine after weeks of waiting to have a friend personally pick it up from an overseas AD. Mine currently running +1.5-2s per day. Hope you will get back your watch in much better shape.


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy owner here. Thought I would share some macro-shots of the beautiful dial & indices on SLA025. Enjoy !!


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Absolutely Stunning photographs there, well done!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful - I love mine - wore it all weekend in Switzerland working and wasnt tempted by any Swiss watches! really! Oh, well, maybe the IWC Big Pilot.

Mine also is +8 - doesnt worry me at all -


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

EPIC photos - thankyou - just shows the precision and attention to detail - what camera/lens did you use for these?


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Simon said:


> EPIC photos - thankyou - just shows the precision and attention to detail - what camera/lens did you use for these?


Thank you!! ^^ Glad you enjoy the photos. I am using Canon 6D with Tamron 90mm Di VC Macro.


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's a couple more photos of the case, coin-edge bezel & case back. The zaratsu polishing & brushed case back are just stunning. IMHO this got to be one of the best re-issue from Seiko in recent years. b-)b-)

















View attachment 13505029


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Kian - yours are the best images i've seen of our watch on the web - outstanding and makes me appreciate the watch all the more


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Simon said:


> Kian - yours are the best images i've seen of our watch on the web - outstanding and makes me appreciate the watch all the more


Thank you for your kind words. I just want to photograph the watch while it's still in pristine conditions. At the same time, showing the impeccable quality of the watch & attention to details by Seiko to all the detractors who kept trashing the watch & complaining that is not worth the asking price.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Just joined the club 









i took receipt of it last Friday evening and I was travelling all week but today I finally got a chance to take some time to enjoy all the wonderful details! I think it's made in the same very-good quality as with the SLA017, just shy of the excellent quality of a Grand Seiko.

While I have not checked the accuracy in detail, it's running on the fast side, even faster than my SLA017 (which runs ~ +8s).

There is one issue that does not reflect the overall fit & finish and that's the screw-down crown threading that has me a bit wary. Naturally I figured someone had messed with mine (AD, distributor, ...) or it somehow made it through QA as-is - until I came across Zuiko's post:



zuiko said:


> ...It's about the screw down. Firstly the unscrewed crown action has definite lateral play which I have felt on other watches especially quartz. Maybe it's a fly by wire indirect engagement with sacrificial parts to make repair easier? I don't know but it's definitely different. Secondly the angle of engagement and force application on the screw down crown can lead to improper threading if forced. I almost got caught with this and I religiously screw back to locate thread engagement before screwing down all the way. So a slight improper angle can lead to problems with this for the unwary. So maybe the MM300 and the SLA019 have this altered 4 o clock alignment to prevent this issue? It's a wild guess but it's always intrigued me why Seiko might have done this.


One thing I realized after cheking out my own SLA017 as well as some other Prospex at the AD: Seiko's crowns are not solidly connected to the crown-stems... rather they "float" on the stem. I don't understand the purpose behind this design but it appears to be the status quo. My Rolex and Omega screw-downs feel like one-piece (crown head and stem).

A last remark; having always been amazed at how smooth, low-resistance (and relatively high-pitched) the sound of the manual-winding of my SLA017 (8L35) is, I expected the SLA025's 8L55 to be similar; Instead, i find the SLA025 (or my unit, in any event) to offer slightly more resistance and at a lower pitch. It's still smooth and even, but quite different. I even compared it to an SBGH267 (9S85) at my ADs which operated more like my SLA017.

Could anyone with both the SLA017 (or comparable model) & SLA025 compare the winding action please and let me know if there is a difference? Many thanks in advance for your feedback ;-)


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Travelller said:


> Just joined the club
> Could anyone with both the SLA017 (or comparable model) & SLA025 compare the winding action please and let me know if there is a difference? Many thanks in advance for your feedback ;-)


Hi Travelller,

Congratz on your SLA025, hope you're as pleased with it as I am with mine. Just compared the crown winding action of the two, the SLA017 I'd describe as silky smooth, the SLA025 feels more coarse, with both feeling top notch.

They sound a little different too, the SLA025 sounding more bassey for lack of a better word and the SLA017 makes a higher pitched sound when wound. Both crowns have the same amount of play, although not rock solid like some other high end divers they still feel high end to me.

Thank you for all your catalog quality pictures and keep them coming. :-!


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

The same pair

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

impalass said:


> ...Just compared the crown winding action of the two, the SLA017 I'd describe as silky smooth, the SLA025 feels more coarse, with both feeling top notch.
> They sound a little different too, the SLA025 sounding more bassey for lack of a better word and the SLA017 makes a higher pitched sound when wound...


Thank you for the nice comments ans excellent feedback :-! That's exactly what I am observing so we can say it's standard operating procedure b-)
I was a bit unsure because as I mentioned, the SBGH267 (9S85) sounded more like the SLA017. I will chalk it up to the combination of the Hi-Beat mvmt and the monoblock case which could certainly have an effect on the sound... :think:

In any event, all is well, apart from the wonky crown threading; that and some macro shots I recently took of the applied markers / hands that left me a bit dismayed... but more on that later (or maybe not - _no rose without a thorn_ ;-))


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

impalass said:


> ...Thank you for all your catalog quality pictures and keep them coming. :-!


_Queue the music - Ennio Morricone's...

The Good..._


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> The same pair
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Hi - pls tell me what make the Tropical strap is and where you got it


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Simon said:


> Hi - pls tell me what make the Tropical strap is and where you got it


Is from jacob straps is from the stocks

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Travelller said:


> ...In any event, all is well, apart from the wonky crown threading; that and some macro shots I recently took of the applied markers / hands that left me a bit dismayed... but more on that later (or maybe not - _no rose without a thorn_ ;-))


_Well, this particular rose has a few thorns too many... :-(_

Firstly, I don't own a single watch that doesn't have a least a few specs of dust. By "few", I mean you can count them all. Usually using your ten fingers or less. It's next to impossible to guarantee a 100% dust-free work environment, although this industry may be only second to computer-chip manufactures who dress like the CDC's Ebola-research team... !

Secondly, I can accept that this may be _an isolated incident _and if I were looking at a $900 Seiko Sports Diver, I wouldn't be all that surprised or distressed... . However, it's _not_ a Sports Diver, it's an expensive Limited-Edition "Tribute" and the 2nd most expensive Seiko ever released, if I'm not mistaken.

Furthermore, as noted in Seiko's own news brief(s), this Seiko is _assembled_ in the same manufacture as all higher-grade mechanical (Grand-) Seikos - *the Shizukuishi Watch Studio*.

Given the above, I'm at a loss... . When you have an assembly-line environment for mass-production (such as is the case of the $900 Sports Diver), only a very small percentage of the product can be personally reviewed (QA). Given the price-point, all 1500 of the SLA025 should have been personally checked, _period_. Well my unit apparently bypassed QA, with scratched hands, lume-paint "bleed" and more dust particles than in all of my watches combined _(estimated ;-))_

*EDIT:* Due to a few_ "my Seiko is spotless"_ reactions, I should point out that this photo (and most of my non-wirstshot photos) are taken with near-professional gear.
So let me add that it takes me a good deal of time to notice any of the dust using an *8x* loupe while altering the (day) lighting. The seconds-hand lume bleed and a few of the more prominent particles can be seen but that's about it.
My LG V30 Smartphone will spot a hint of the bleed and that's it. With my eyes (& corrected glasses) I see _none of the above._
In short, it's not an issue in daily life but someone compared it to a Grand Seiko and that's why I brought this topic up.

_A lot of dust, just not enough to cover up the scratches..._ :roll:


Looks like this will be the very first brand-new watch that I'll have to send in...


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Ouch. Seiko need to step up their game. It’s stuff like this that can ruin a brand’s reputation. They’ll definitely have to improve on their actions department if they aspire to move upmarket.

Good luck Travelller. Some splendid photography as always.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Travelller said:


> Travelller said:
> 
> 
> > ...In any event, all is well, apart from the wonky crown threading; that and some macro shots I recently took of the applied markers / hands that left me a bit dismayed... but more on that later (or maybe not - _no rose without a thorn_
> ...


If I were you I'd return it. I preordered mine and when I got it in July the inner portion of the bezel had scratches. It was a nightmare getting Seiko to warranty it and they wont have the part till November. A four month turn around on a new watch is insane.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear you guys are having issues, these reports make me consider crossing back over to the Swiss side but not for long.

Looking through my bifocals, a 3x magnifying lamp and a 8x lope in that order over my SLA025 I could find nothing much to my relief.

And just because, a picture with mine on a Seiko 19mm DAL2BP strap, it needed a boil to hold the tank in place.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Fellow Traveller - it actually took me a while to even see what you were concerned about from your Macro shots - I still can't see dust or overspray - but I got the scratches on the tip of hour hand - and truth is at $5k they really shouldn't be there and should not have got through QC at manufacturing, let alone the watchmaker assembling by hand - once discovered its gonna rob all enjoyment - so I think take really good clear macro photos, print them off nice big n glossy, and go back for refund or replacement. 

Ironically, if you'd paid $5k for a used one - it would be full of dings to case and discolouration to the dial and rust to the hands and we'd call it patina and pay over the odds for it. Its a funny thing this watch collecting - buying vintage we dont mind, buying new, we cant sleep. Take it back.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Degr8n8 said:


> If I were you I'd return it. I preordered mine and when I got it in July the inner portion of the bezel had scratches. It was a nightmare getting Seiko to warranty it and they wont have the part till November. A four month turn around on a new watch is insane.


Sorry to hear it :-( I'm not so much concerned with the time it would take, rather the concern that it comes back with other issues. More often than not, the original assembly environment is much more "structured" than the typical regional service center... :think: Therefore I have to consider if it's worth the risk for some dust and minute scratches that I can't see without a loupe, etc. Furthermore, it should still be possible to ask for replacement hands during a full service later down the road... .



impalass said:


> Sorry to hear you guys are having issues, these reports make me consider crossing back over to the Swiss side but not for long...


As I noted in my post, all of my watches have some amount of dust so this is not a question of Seiko's typical quality (and I do own another Seiko & GS, both looking much better under the loupe)... 
p.s. nice strap you added b-) |>



Simon said:


> Fellow Traveller - it actually took me a while to even see what you were concerned about from your Macro shots - I still can't see dust or overspray - but I got the scratches on the tip of hour hand - and truth is at $5k they really shouldn't be there and should not have got through QC at manufacturing, let alone the watchmaker assembling by hand...
> ...Ironically, if you'd paid $5k for a used one - it would be full of dings to case and discolouration to the dial and rust to the hands and we'd call it patina and pay over the odds for it...


Yes, I had to laugh at the thought that in ~25 years time, both the dust & hairline scratches will have been eaten by corrosion :-d

~~~

So for now, I'll take it one step at a time. I sent off a letter to my local distributor to find out if the watch would be sent to our RSC (Seiko Netherland B.V. or Seiko UK Limited) or if it will find its way back home to the Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio (Morioka). I'd love to "chat" with the studio directly but that appears to be impossible... :think:









_Please note that the SN has been masked!_


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Kian said:


> ...
> View attachment 13505031
> 
> View attachment 13505035


Fantastic shots, sir :-!
I need to get an "Uncle Seiko" tropical. just one question - is it "easier going" on the wrist compared to the OEM strap? I love the OEM on my SLA017 but the SLA025 is too heavy, making the OEM strap grab at my skin... :think:

I tried both a 20mm & 18mm (pictured) stock NATO today but it doesn't look good. The 20mm is simply too wide & looks silly at the lugs. The 18mm is too thin, revealing the spring bars, but even worse is that the strap looks "fragile" compared to the SLA025's thick & wide case. At least the OEM's thickness (height) gives it a little more "weight", optically... .


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Memento Vivere said:


> Sorry guys, couldn't bear to post this sooner. I really appreciate the support though.
> 
> Was just so stupid, that momentary lack of perception around my wrist vs this annoying door =
> 
> ...


I like it. I just done the same with my Tudor GMT with a door, while on vacation in Maine (...watch is only a month old). Your watch and my watch now has character and charm.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Travelller said:


> Fantastic shots, sir :-!
> I need to get an "Uncle Seiko" tropical. just one question - is it "easier going" on the wrist compared to the OEM strap? I love the OEM on my SLA017 but the SLA025 is too heavy, making the OEM strap grab at my skin... :think:
> 
> I tried both a 20mm & 18mm (pictured) stock NATO today but it doesn't look good. The 20mm is simply too wide & looks silly at the lugs. The 18mm is too thin, revealing the spring bars, but even worse is that the strap looks "fragile" compared to the SLA025's thick & wide case. At least the OEM's thickness (height) gives it a little more "weight", optically... .


Does it feel much lighter with the Nato? I'm also sizing up bracelet options to see if it will lighten the load just a teeny bit. Not that the waffle weighs much of course anyhow...


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Travelller said:


> Fantastic shots, sir :-!
> I need to get an "Uncle Seiko" tropical. just one question - is it "easier going" on the wrist compared to the OEM strap? I love the OEM on my SLA017 but the SLA025 is too heavy, making the OEM strap grab at my skin... :think:
> 
> I tried both a 20mm & 18mm (pictured) stock NATO today but it doesn't look good. The 20mm is simply too wide & looks silly at the lugs. The 18mm is too thin, revealing the spring bars, but even worse is that the strap looks "fragile" compared to the SLA025's thick & wide case. At least the OEM's thickness (height) gives it a little more "weight", optically... .


Hi Travelller, I have the Uncle Seiko 19mm Tropic, to my eye it's a little thin for the SLA025, not as sticky as the OEM strap (less pull?) and as a result does not hold the watch head as well but wearable never the less.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous watch and pics! 

Anyone have a comparison pic with a SPB051/53 ? I would love to add one of these just worried about the size, esp the height


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

denmanproject said:


> Gorgeous watch and pics!
> 
> Anyone have a comparison pic with a SPB051/53 ? I would love to add one of these just worried about the size, esp the height



























The sla025 is more taller but the crown in the 4 oclock position do it very confortable

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> The sla025 is more taller but the crown in the 4 oclock position do it very confortable
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Amazing, thank you!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

todoroki said:


> Does it feel much lighter with the Nato? I'm also sizing up bracelet options to see if it will lighten the load just a teeny bit. Not that the waffle weighs much of course anyhow...


The OEM strap is not heavy enough to make a difference (unlike going from a bracelet to NATO) and more importantly, it just doesn't "fit" the "tall" MM300 monoblocks at all... . 


impalass said:


> Hi Travelller, I have the Uncle Seiko 19mm Tropic, to my eye it's a little thin for the SLA025, not as sticky as the OEM strap (less pull?) and as a result does not hold the watch head as well but wearable never the less.


Hey, T4S :-! In that case I'm inclined to stick with the OEM for now - it's important (to me) not to have the watch "sagging" (too much) on the wrist when in the crown-left position... .

Although definitely not in line with the vintage look, has anyone considered a steel bracelet for it, one similar to what the classic MM300 was delivered with... :think:

~~~

EDIT P.S. - Can anyone clarify why the case section between the lugs is milled out in such a complex way... :-s


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd be happy if a SBDX017 could be fitted to a SLA025 but having those end links milled or new ones made would most likely be very cost prohibitive if at all possible.

The only other option would be an aftermarket stainless steel with a non matching finish and straight end links which I don't care for.

My winter project is going to be modifying/sanding a brown Crafter Blue MM300 strap to fit my SLA025 like "alcaz" has already laid out the ground work for and successfully done with his Crafter Blue black MM300 strap.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Travelller said:


> ...Looks like this will be the very first brand-new watch that I'll have to send in...


This will be the last pic of my 30-day old Beauty & Beast for now - off to ... the Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio maybe? :-(










But I'll soldier on... sniff... and fortunately it's SpeedyTuesday ;-)


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Travelller said:


> _Well, this particular rose has a few thorns too many... :-(_
> 
> Firstly, I don't own a single watch that doesn't have a least a few specs of dust. By "few", I mean you can count them all. Usually using your ten fingers or less. It's next to impossible to guarantee a 100% dust-free work environment, although this industry may be only second to computer-chip manufactures who dress like the CDC's Ebola-research team... !
> 
> ...


Hi Traveller ... Could you post a hi res photo of the above pic. Just curious to see the severity of the mentioned defects. So far mine is working fine & no dust to be found as can be seen in photos above.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

The selloff has already begun, and these can be obtained for a steep discount relative to the purchase price: https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=sla025


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Kian said:


> Hi Traveller ... Could you post a hi res photo of the above pic. Just curious to see the severity of the mentioned defects. So far mine is working fine & no dust to be found as can be seen in photos above.


I'm keeping that "under wraps" until review-time rolls around. I want to see the outcome first.

In any event, I can assure you that given proper lighting, an 8x loupe and some concentration, you will easily be able to discern if there are any issues with yours. I am however convinced that mine was the exception... ;-)



VintageTimepiece said:


> The selloff has already begun, and these can be obtained for a steep discount relative to the purchase price: https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=sla025


I would hardly call three pieces a "sell-off". One of them has a pretty impressive scratch and the owner is probably a victim of OCD, much like myself. When they realized the effort to have the dia-shield polished, they probably decided to ditch it at a lower price. Another owner claimed it was too big but then he posted a pic of it next to his MM300... :roll: I suspect again some issue with his "copy" that he couldn't deal with... .

Despite all issues, I love mine and assuming Seiko CSC Tokyo _rights all wrongs_, I certainly plan on keeping it


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

He makes a good news reporter; spirit of an anchor.


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

VintageTimepiece said:


> The selloff has already begun, and these can be obtained for a steep discount relative to the purchase price: https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=sla025


I pay mine 3600eur new in oficial retailer 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

VintageTimepiece said:


> The selloff has already begun, and these can be obtained for a steep discount relative to the purchase price: https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=sla025


sell-off? hardly. There are 3 for sale = 0.2% of purchasers within 3 months of release moving it on - probably less than average rate/speed for us watch collectors


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Travelller said:


> I'm keeping that "under wraps" until review-time rolls around. I want to see the outcome first.
> 
> In any event, I can assure you that given proper lighting, an 8x loupe and some concentration, you will easily be able to discern if there are any issues with yours. I am however convinced that mine was the exception... ;-)
> 
> ...


Hi, sellout, OCD, :roll: here ;-) Yes, I'm selling my SLA025, no, I'm not OCD, I have a outdoor lifestyle and my watches get marks and it doesn't bother me (well the first one always is a bit hard). But yea, because of the scratch on the watch I'm selling it cheaper, because for many people it matters a lot. I was concerned about the size and as I can wear MM300 I dared to buy this one. First I was convincing myself that the size is ok and it's a diver so it can be bigger, but as the months went by a noticed that I'm not wearing the watch. MM300 is the max for me, SLA025 is a bit bigger, but it's not just the dimensions. MM300 lugs "hug" the wrist, bending downwards as the SLA025 is straight, it's just wears differently. I'll include a couple of photos. SLA025 is a amazing watch, it's a grail watch to me, I bought it instead of a Submariner and it pains me to sell it and I'll take some financial drawback also. I took a risk with the size and this time it didn't work. Even having the watch for a while was worth it though, amazing re-issue with great details and finishes. I'm jealous of you who can pull it of, enjoy your watches!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The MM300's (rip) lugs are as straight as the SLA's, as can be seen above.


----------



## hitman23 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think the lug and pinholes are in the same position. they just shaved down the underbelly to make it more sleek on the MM.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Well there is no sell off in Japan. The watch dipped to a low of around 500,000 yen shortly after release and the low has remained there for the past few months.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

K1M_I said:


> ...MM300 is the max for me, SLA025 is a bit bigger, but it's not just the dimensions. MM300 lugs "hug" the wrist, bending downwards as the SLA025 is straight, it's just wears differently...


Fair enough - I stand corrected ;-) The size of a watch may look big to a wearer because it is physically big or because it optically appears big. In the end it doesn't really much matter (to that person) so i accept your clarification without hesitation. When I wrote my comment I didn't realize the scratch and size came form the same person _(I had also read the description of one FS over at TRF and thought they had the size issue)_and my intention was to debate against this assumption of a mass sell-off, no more no less 

Good luck with your sale |>


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome, I'll hold you to your word! 



Travelller said:


> Despite all issues, I love mine and assuming Seiko CSC Tokyo _rights all wrongs_, I certainly plan on keeping it


----------



## aclaz (Aug 13, 2018)

Holy grail Thursday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> I pay mine 3600eur new in oficial retailer
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


That is very cheap from an official retailer. Where did you get it?


----------



## jake1 (Nov 8, 2018)

20mm Nato test. Tight version. 😅


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Looks cool. Does it feel much lighter on a Nato?


----------



## jake1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Just a different feel for me. Still undergoing the testing stage. 
The stock strap itself is light and comfortable enough so I couldn't really say.


----------



## jake1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks by the way.


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

GPHG 2018 Sport watch Prize is awarded to Seiko Prospex 1968 Diver's recreation :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Worthy winner as all of us privileged to own one know -


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

todoroki said:


> Looks cool. Does it feel much lighter on a Nato?


As I noted above, it's not lighter but a lot thinner (height-wise) making for an awkward balance with the SLA025's thick case (only my opinion, of course)


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Looks good in nato

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Simon said:


> ...at $5k they really shouldn't be there and should not have got through QC at manufacturing, let alone the watchmaker assembling by hand - once discovered its gonna rob all enjoyment - so I think take really good clear macro photos, print them off nice big n glossy, and go back for refund or replacement...


So my unit landed in Tokyo a few weeks ago and after they inspected all issues, they came back and essentially told me nothing's wrong with the unit. In regards to the scratched hands & dust....










...disappointing to say the least. My local rep is trying to get them to change their minds but it's clear that thinking of this "hi-beat" as a Grand Seiko is wrong. Seiko's own Service center is proof of that.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Travelller said:


> So my unit landed in Tokyo a few weeks ago and after they inspected all issues, they came back and essentially told me nothing's wrong with the unit. In regards to the scratched hands & dust....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you're going through. Just continue communicating with your rep. Hopefully you can come to an agreement of either getting the watch fixed, getting it returned, or getting it exchanged. Personally, I'd push for the latter two, as the way Seiko is handling your case of a clear manufacturing defect would absolve me of any confidence in future warranty claims with them.


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Travelller said:


> So my unit landed in Tokyo a few weeks ago and after they inspected all issues, they came back and essentially told me nothing's wrong with the unit. In regards to the scratched hands & dust....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about your ordeal with Seiko. I would be curious to see some magnified photos of the defects that you mentioned.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Then I suggest that you run a search, given he already posted some magnified pictures showing the defects.


Kian said:


> Sorry about your ordeal with Seiko. I would be curious to see some magnified photos of the defects that you mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

T1meout said:


> Then I suggest that you run a search, given he already posted some magnified pictures showing the defects.


Do you know for a fact that he already post those photos or you just assumed he did?

Btw this would my second time asking Travelller to post some photos of mentioned defects as he wanted to keep it wrapped until he hear from Seiko. I am just really curious about what is the defects that warrant a return to Seiko. Not sure about you.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

T1meout said:


> ...he already posted some magnified pictures showing the defects.





Kian said:


> ...this would my second time asking Travelller to post some photos of mentioned defects as he wanted to keep it wrapped until he hear from Seiko...


I had originally linked the 500px image I posted earlier in this thread to a 1280px image however I decided to remove the link as I wanted to give Seiko a chance to "do the right thing" first.
As we are still in negotiations, I will wait for the final outcome and then I will do one of my usual pictorials* ;-)

*Here's an example in case you've not seen my pictorials before |>


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Travelller said:


> I had originally linked the 500px image I posted earlier in this thread to a 1280px image however I decided to remove the link as I wanted to give Seiko a chance to "do the right thing" first.
> As we are still in negotiations, I will wait for the final outcome and then I will do one of my usual pictorials* ;-)
> 
> *Here's an example in case you've not seen my pictorials before |>


Thanks for the clarification. Those are very nicely shot SLA017 photos. At the end of the day, I am just curious to see those macro shots showing the mentioned defects and see if it warrants the return to Seiko. Thanks again. Cheers


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Kian said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Those are very nicely shot SLA017 photos. At the end of the day, I am just curious to see those macro shots showing the mentioned defects and see if it warrants the return to Seiko...


Thanks for the compliment :-!

I would think even this "low-res" image should be enough to see that the hands are not in order for a *€5K GS-Studio-assembled* watch... 
_Look at the scratches at the end of the hour-hand._
_Look at the dust specs on both the hour and minute hands..._
I can assure you those specs are NOT on the crystal. I use a low-enough DoF so that any remaining specs on the top of the crystal are OOF (out-of-focus-).
_And then there's the lume bleed* ..._



Travelller said:


> ..._A lot of dust, just not enough to cover up the scratches..._ :roll:


...but if not, you will have to wait* ;-)

_*But I'll throw you a bone... here's a preview of the bleed... ;-)_


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

wow ... kinda a mess across the whole dial. Even though my SLA025 is fine in this respect. My SBBN040 the reissue golden quartz tuna has a tiny metal chip on the minute needle. The Seiko boutique promise me that it will be replace with a new needle. But that will have to wait as they have trouble getting the correct needle. Thanks again for posting the photos. I hope it will get resolved the soonest. Cheers & have a good weekend.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow, that's very noticeable! o| :-!



Travelller said:


> Thanks for the compliment :-!
> 
> I would think even this "low-res" image should be enough to see that the hands are not in order for a *€5K GS-Studio-assembled* watch...
> _Look at the scratches at the end of the hour-hand._
> ...


----------



## jonkers72 (May 12, 2015)

Through good luck I have both the original and SLA 025. My thoughts are:

1. The remake is very different from the original. When people say it is a remake of the original they are just factually wrong.

2. Should Seiko have built the 2018 identical to the original 6159 - 7001 as Omega did with their 57 trilogy. I.e. point to point dimension identical. YES - believe YES

3. But forgetting point 2, whilst notperfect I love the SLA025. And to me the watch of the year...Mono block, tall coin bezel, you could go on....





2. As a stand-alone the SLA025


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Despite your grainy photo, it's obvious that your original 6159 is very nice. The SLA025 is a depreciating asset. I don't see the point of owning both.



jonkers72 said:


> Through good luck I have both the original and SLA 025. My thoughts are:
> 
> 1. The remake is very different from the original. When people say it is a remake of the original they are just factually wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Despite your grainy photo, it's obvious that your original 6159 is very nice. The SLA025 is a depreciating asset. I don't see the point of owning both.



jonkers72 said:


> Through good luck I have both the original and SLA 025. My thoughts are:
> 
> 1. The remake is very different from the original. When people say it is a remake of the original they are just factually wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats Jonkers on two epic watches. Would be keen to know why you think the reissue/homage should have been made point to point exact copy - including crystal????



VintageTimepiece said:


> Despite your grainy photo, it's obvious that your original 6159 is very nice. The SLA025 is a depreciating asset. I don't see the point of owning both.


Oh VintageTime, naysaying again - so you know better than the GPHG who voted the SLA025 sports watch of year???? 
Most things one buys depreciate - almost no goods appreciate - and apart from Rolex, the watch market value is erratic and un-predictive. People who buy watches speculating on value increase are mugs and should stick to stocks. Watches are for enjoying and if in the rare case they accrue, well, they got very lucky. I have bought numerous watches and only Rolex went up (Oh, and a Zenith rainbow flyback I bought on the cheap). The release of the SLA025 drove up the 6159 so you as a 6159 owner should be thanking us  The SLA025 winning the prestigious Swiss sports watch of the year may cause its price to rise after a slight initial dip in the first month or two of release which was always to be expected and I see some sellers trying already to sell it above RRP. If you were able to buy it at discount (like me) you are insulated against the initial drop and down the line this may well prove to be a sound investment. Regardless, it is a delight to own, worth the money (cheaper than the cheapest ubiquitous Rolex) and if it goes up and I ever sell and make a profit, all well and good. Come on VintageTimepiece, rejoice with those who rejoice.


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

VintageTimepiece said:


> Despite your grainy photo, it's obvious that your original 6159 is very nice. The SLA025 is a depreciating asset. I don't see the point of owning both.


I own a couple of the 6159 originals and I bought the reissue to be able to wear a 6159ish on a daily basis without need for extra care or headaches.

The originals are rare, not necessarily very resistant to daily wear, and in particular the crown tube is the Achilles heel in the original watch.

Being a monobloc design, you can pretty much write the watch off if the tube is damaged. The original high-beat movement, while reasonably solid, is no Rolex workhorse either. Add to that cracking lume and a delicate bezel in a 50yo watch..... There's space for the reissue in my box.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Why is the 6159A movement not a "Rolex workhorse?" You understand the 6159B, which is almost the identical movement, was used in the pioneering 6159 Grandfather Tuna, right?



drainaps said:


> I own a couple of the 6159 originals and I bought the reissue to be able to wear a 6159ish on a daily basis without need for extra care or headaches.
> 
> The originals are rare, not necessarily very resistant to daily wear, and in particular the crown tube is the Achilles heel in the original watch.
> 
> Being a monobloc design, you can pretty much write the watch off if the tube is damaged. The original high-beat movement, while reasonably solid, is no Rolex workhorse either. Add to that cracking lume and a delicate bezel in a 50yo watch..... There's space for the reissue in my box.


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

I "understand" (your words) reasonably well watch movements. I understand (my words) less well your attitude in this thread.

If you really.need a detailed explanation why a 36,000 bph calibre is more demanding on the materials (and the movement tolerances= wear) used in a 50 years old movement than a 21,600 Rolex movement with similarly-specified materials and similar age, then I don't really know what to say. Let me just state that it ticks at a 66% higher frequency? Am I making progress here?

We can argue nights and days over Rolex vs. Seiko but something that's pretty beyond any argument is Rolex calibers' legendary durability. I collect both, I have no partisan interest in one vs the other.



VintageTimepiece said:


> Why is the 6159A movement not a "Rolex workhorse?" You understand the 6159B, which is almost the identical movement, was used in the pioneering 6159 Grandfather Tuna, right?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

drainaps said:


> I "understand" (your words) reasonably well watch movements. I understand (my words) less well your attitude in this thread.
> 
> If you really.need a detailed explanation why a 36,000 bph calibre is more demanding on the materials (and the movement tolerances= wear) used in a 50 years old movement than a 21,600 Rolex movement with similarly-specified materials and similar age, then I don't really know what to say. Let me just state that it ticks at a 66% higher frequency? Am I making progress here?
> 
> We can argue nights and days over Rolex vs. Seiko but something that's pretty beyond any argument is Rolex calibers' legendary durability. I collect both, I have no partisan interest in one vs the other.


Perhaps a point in case is that Rolex's earlier model Daytona ran on a Zenith El-Primero hi beat 36,000bhp that Rolex detuned to a 28,800bhp. They could regulate it to be within chronometer ratings, whilst presumably believing the lower beat increased reliability/decreased wear n tear?


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Again & again VintageTimepiece continue to be in this SLA025 owner thread criticizing the watch & spoiling the fun for everyone. The only reason I can come up with is the release of SLA025 has caused the price of 6159-700X tumbled in the secondary market which he kept harping on. Imagine suddenly 1500 of your potential buyers just disappeared.

No one here is pretending that SLA025 is a exact copy of the 6159-700X. It is a watch which is way better than 6159 in term of specs & technologies. One can argue that 6159 is perfect in terms of size & proportion. But one have to remember that SLA025 is significantly upgraded to be saturation divers with more robust movement, seals & sapphire crystal. I have been look at 6159 for years but unwilling to pay those exorbitant price for a good condition specimen due to the fact that not many watchmaker capable of servicing such movement. The main spring barrel in 6159 is sealed & once it is damaged, it would be extremely difficult to get it replaced. Most of the time, parts will have to be cannibalized from other 61XX movement. For me, getting a SLA025 negates all the concerns & worries I have for 50 years old watch. No doubt 6159-700X is grail watch for many Seiko collectors including myself but at the end of the day it is not a SLA025. Cheers


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Kian said:


> Again & again VintageTimepiece continue to be in this SLA025 owner thread criticizing the watch & spoiling the fun for everyone. The only reason I can come up with is the release of SLA025 has caused the price of 6159-700X tumbled in the secondary market which he kept harping on. Imagine suddenly 1500 of your potential buyers just disappeared.
> 
> No one here is pretending that SLA025 is a exact copy of the 6159-700X. It is a watch which is way better than 6159 in term of specs & technologies. One can argue that 6159 is perfect in terms of size & proportion. But one have to remember that SLA025 is significantly upgraded to be saturation divers with more robust movement, seals & sapphire crystal. I have been look at 6159 for years but unwilling to pay those exorbitant price for a good condition specimen due to the fact that not many watchmaker capable of servicing such movement. The main spring barrel in 6159 is sealed & once it is damaged, it would be extremely difficult to get it replaced. Most of the time, parts will have to be cannibalized from other 61XX movement. For me, getting a SLA025 negates all the concerns & worries I have for 50 years old watch. No doubt 6159-700X is grail watch for many Seiko collectors including myself but at the end of the day it is not a SLA025. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 13670575


Relax man! _VintageCodpiece_ is just expressing his opinion which he's totally entitled to. 
Haters gonna hate...no point getting worked up about it.


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

todoroki said:


> Relax man! _VintageCodpiece_ is just expressing his opinion which he's totally entitled to.
> Haters gonna hate...no point getting worked up about it.


 Sometimes troll just need to be called out to shut them up ... He is entitled to his opinion so am I.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Kian said:


> Sometimes troll just need to be called out to shut them up ... He is entitled to his opinion so am I.


I just put them on ignore. Too many idiots online to to try and shut up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)

Got my SLA025 today!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BRAVO - great purchase - beautiful watch - wear in good health

I switched out the waffle strap as I found it a dust magnet and put on an Uncle Seiko Tire Tread rubber - though 19mm
it looks a little wider to the eye, and slightly more balanced on the watch IMHO


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

vintagehartmann said:


> Got my SLA025 today!


Congrats 👏😀
They are both nicely-done tributes - enjoy! 🍻


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I wore mine for the first time in a while. A few months ago I carelessly put it in my pocket while preparing to do some risky work. Problem was the presence that day of a "lucky" coin in my pocket and it put a jagged line in the surface of the 2 o clock case side. Ouch. Other watches have entered the scene and the passage of time has lessened the wound. A little while ago I rubbed it with the edge of my nail and the mark became just a pin-point barely naked eye visible ding. The jagged line was gone. It's definitely in the regulars list for me from now on.

I've had it on from the morning and it's a beautiful watch. It looked natural in my casual business wear and does in any situation. It's definitely in the could be an only watch variety for me.....


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Kian said:


> ...I hope it will get resolved the soonest...


Thanks, but it's not gonna happen... :think:
FWIW - I posted this in a GS owner's thread that also had similar issues as well as a similar reply from Grand Seiko's Customer Service:

_"If it's not visible from a distance of 30cm..."_



Travelller said:


> So now I'm even more disappointed. I asked my AD to ask his "connections" in Tokyo to handle my Seiko like a GS, hoping they would have higher "production standards"... but GS' reply to you clearly shows this is NOT the case... :-(
> 
> My take: _If it's visible with a standard AD-salesperson's 6X loupe, it should be considered an issue._
> 
> ...


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Since the small ding that happened as above, I have become ultra comfortable about wearing this watch as an everyday “beater”. 

I examined my wearer copies inner bezel ring and find the same finishing issues where the insert area and inner ring have a irregular edge where they join but it’s not visible to naked eye in everyday situations so is a non issue for me. 

I have also revisited the crown and compared with other watches and really it is not any worse than the average. Should it have been better? It would have been nice but it is what it is. 

It’s still a damn fine watch and once the waffle strap is broken in like on mine it is damn comfortable to wear all day long too.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

zuiko said:


> ...I have also revisited the crown and compared with other watches and really it is not any worse than the average...


I have to disagree with you on this one issue but good for you; Seiko is in your court; when I raised the issue, they decided to send us an excerpt from the User Guide... :roll:










In terms of your _overall appreciation_ of the SLA025; I'm right there with you. It's an amazing reissue and in that sense, I love it too :-!


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

This is simply the best looking Seiko diver out there, bar none. I can forgive a watch for any of its minor faults when it looks as good as this one does.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Either you guys are freakin rich or you make some pretty stupid financial decision :') Terrific looking watch, definitely more value for money than a generic ROLEX. How is the service availability for these?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

jonkers72 said:


> Through good luck I have both the original and SLA 025. My thoughts are:
> 
> 1. The remake is very different from the original. When people say it is a remake of the original they are just factually wrong.
> 
> ...


Wait, is a countdown bezel original?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

todoroki said:


> This is simply the best looking Seiko diver out there...


Agree, or better yet, I'll call it a tie with the SLA017... 
I just got my SLA025 back from Tokyo ( :-x ) and my AD offered me a (NOS) SBDX001 at an awesome price to smooth things over... |>|>|>










p.s. Dia-Shield sucks.


----------



## jonkers72 (May 12, 2015)

Re the Countdown Bezel. 

I believe (and someone more knowledgeable may well correct me ) that the countdown bezel was a factory option and that about 10% of purchasers of the original 6159 chose to count back from 50...


----------



## jonkers72 (May 12, 2015)

I made an earlier comment that I maybe wished for a point to point copy by Seiko of the original 6159

To me the original has a charm and balance which maybe the SLA025 struggles to match

But in reality so what. I may well have misunderstood in that Seiko actually wanted a modern reinterpretion a la the new Autavia. 

Anyway on a daily basis it is a watch I love to wear - so no regrets


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

This is correct. Both bezel versions existed in the catalog. I also agree that I prefer the original 6159, it's way smaller.

I'm however thrilled with the 62mas reissue. Someone said in this forum that it might be the ultimate dive watch and the more I wear it the more I believe the comment is correct. Good weekend all.



jonkers72 said:


> Re the Countdown Bezel.
> 
> I believe (and someone more knowledgeable may well correct me ) that the countdown bezel was a factory option and that about 10% of purchasers of the original 6159 chose to count back from 50...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

jonkers72 said:


> Re the Countdown Bezel. I believe (and someone more knowledgeable may well correct me ) that the countdown bezel was a factory option and that about 10% of purchasers of the original 6159 chose to count back from 50...


AFAIK, the reason for the "6159-7000" & "6159-7001" designators... :think:


----------



## Ndee (May 11, 2018)

and there is a 90 pcs limited pack
View attachment Sla-2031.jpg


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

Yuck! Is Seiko really behind this, or is this someone else's concoction? Why go with a cheap Italian diving brand (Cressi) for this instead of Seiko's historical partner, Scubapro? Something is really wrong with this one. The "X" prospex logo on the knife doesn't help either..... It looks bad anywhere and everywhere I see it.



Ndee said:


> and there is a 90 pcs limited pack
> View attachment 13714629


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

Opps, duplicate post. That Cressi knife really made my hands unsteady.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

drainaps said:


> Yuck! Is Seiko really behind this, or is this someone else's concoction? Why go with a cheap Italian diving brand (Cressi) for this instead of Seiko's historical partner, Scubapro? Something is really wrong with this one. The "X" prospex logo on the knife doesn't help either..... It looks bad anywhere and everywhere I see it.


I believe that's what you get when you purchase in Germany.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Looking sooo damn good... b-)_



















_.... 30cm from the lens.... :-d_


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Yesterday I got to handle one of these at my local AD. I must admit I was quite impressed, and much to my surprise it fit my wrist, but it’s a tall order. Decisions decisions....


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

I've owned this watch since about a month or so after it came out but haven't worn it much because I was scared to damage it. However, its starting to get some more wrist time now and that has been great. It is an outstanding watch in almost every category. My only minor complaint is that strap options are very limited. (I can see why Seiko shipped it purely with the stock waffle strap as, cost issues aside, it seems to be the only one that works well with it). I'm sure a nice titanium strap would look fantastic but it would likely make it too heavy for me to feel comfortable with.

Anyhow, now that it is back on the wrist I felt obliged to post a cheeky yuletide wrist-shot or two!


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Double post! Sorry.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

T1meout said:


> Yesterday I got to handle one of these at my local AD. I must admit I was quite impressed, and much to my surprise it fit my wrist, but it's a tall order. Decisions decisions....


Buy it, buy it, buy it, if you can live with a "tall order" that is.


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

MM300 look Today.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

IG has a tradition of posting your top nine, most-liked posts of the year.

I'm pleased to say that posts of the SLA025 was among the list:









I also decided to review my posts and come up _with my own Top9 _of 2018 too. Of course, the SLA025's included b-)









https://www.instagram.com/trav11er/


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

i tried it with both the tropic and tyre tread straps.
i prefer the latter but ymmv







View attachment 13780511

regards, 
inf1d3l



Memento Vivere said:


> So guys, what's the strap deal with this watch? Are we all planning to wear them pretty much exclusively on the OEM rubber? It certainly looks fantastic and I'll find it hard to take off, but what are you guys planning to try in terms of different straps? It's going to take a thick strap to stabilize the watch properly, and with the lug width it might be a bit of a challenge. Totally interested to see where you guys might go with this.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

The big watch case seems out of proportion with the straps..jus my observation.


Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

19mm lugs go figger .
it wears perfect tho



Bettamacrostoma said:


> The big watch case seems out of proportion with the straps..jus my observation.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice ... someday I’ll get one of these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aclaz (Aug 13, 2018)

Wearing it proudly on a customised Crafter Blue brown strap
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aclaz (Aug 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

hi, what's the model code for the deployant?
thanks, 
inf1d3l



aclaz said:


> Wearing it proudly on a customised Crafter Blue brown strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

"new old" in real old today


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

lume


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

inf1d3l said:


> hi, what's the model code for the deployant?
> thanks,
> inf1d3l


Seiko OEM pt# D1K6AM-BK00 for my SBDX001 a few years ago, $110.00USD, probably more now.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

inf1d3l said:


> hi, what's the model code for the deployant?
> thanks,
> inf1d3l


Seiko OEM pt# D1K6AM-BK00 for my SBDX001 a few years ago, $110.00USD, probably more now.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Zuiko:
Add me to the SLA025 worshipers roster (if there is one)
Thing is an absolute tool watch IMO!
Luv it luv it luv it. Nuff said
Good luck with this watch it's a keeper.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks!


impalass said:


> inf1d3l said:
> 
> 
> > hi, what's the model code for the deployant?
> ...


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

"hulkier" than the hulk







regards, 
inf1d3l


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

inf1d3l said:


> "new old" in real old today...


b-) shot! |>
p.s. "inf1d3l" ... your gaming nick, Infidel? :think: ;-)

TGIF :-!


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

forum nick haha


Travelller said:


> b-) shot! |>
> p.s. "inf1d3l" ... your gaming nick, Infidel? :think: ;-)
> 
> TGIF :-!


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

chinese new year colours









regards, 
inf1d3l


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

For your reading pleasure (or you can just enjoy the pics - now all in one place ;-) )

Seiko's SLA025 (SBEX007): A Pictorial


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

After several weeks of hemming and hawing, my desire finally got the best of me, and I'm now officially part of the club. What a sexy watch. Wears no different than the mm300, imo. Slightly taller, but because of those curves on the caseback, it hides its height really well. Award winning indeed.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TheJubs said:


> After several weeks of hemming and hawing, my desire finally got the best of me, and I'm now officially part of the club...


Congrats!  Looking good - enjoy that beauty :-!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TheJubs said:


> ...What a sexy watch...


You're the "Enabler" for today's choice... ;-)


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

Traveller, your pictures are awesome. Makes me want to buy one.


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

TheJubs said:


> After several weeks of hemming and hawing, my desire finally got the best of me, and I'm now officially part of the club. What a sexy watch. Wears no different than the mm300, imo. Slightly taller, but because of those curves on the caseback, it hides its height really well. Award winning indeed.
> 
> View attachment 14108891
> View attachment 14108893


Great choice. I love mine an inordinate amount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

^Nice one - like the way the light "plays with" the dial & hands b-)


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Enjoying the Seiko on green NATO


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)

This evening's light seemed different; no filters used...


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## ilikebeng (May 24, 2019)

Just got my SLA025. I have decent little watch collection but the Seiko is by far the coolest looking watch of them all. You definitely pay a little price in wearability, but once you get used to it for a day, the SLA025 is actually pretty comfortable. I have to say the 19mm band looks very retro and awesome, but it is true that a 20mm or 21mm band would help keep the watch seated a little better. That being said, the included pyramid strap does seem to hold it pretty well...maybe because it is a little sticky. 

All that aside, the watch looks so incredible to me that I don't really care about any of that.

So far the watch is running about 4 secs fast a day.


----------



## ilikebeng (May 24, 2019)

Just got my SLA025. I have decent little watch collection but the Seiko is by far the coolest looking watch of them all. You definitely pay a little price in wearability, but once you get used to it for a day, the SLA025 is actually pretty comfortable. I have to say the 19mm band looks very retro and awesome, but it is true that a 20mm or 21mm band would help keep the watch seated a little better. That being said, the included pyramid strap does seem to hold it pretty well...maybe because it is a little sticky. 

All that aside, the watch looks so incredible to me that I don't really care about any of that.

So far the watch is running about 4 secs fast a day.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats ilikebeng, couldn't have said it better myself. 

Picked mine up last spring and have tried it on leather, Nato and other rubber straps but keep coming back to the OEM silicone (?) strap, it tames the beast best.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

ilikebeng said:


> Just got my SLA025. I have decent little watch collection but the Seiko is by far the coolest looking watch of them all...


Congrats and welcome to the club :-! This is where someone usually chimes in with a _"yo. pics or it didn't happen..."_ but seeing as it was your very first post here, I assume you can't ;-)

But some day...  Until then, enjoy it - it IS one very b-) watch - amazing what they managed to come up with in the sixties... :-!


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

ilikebeng said:


> Just got my SLA025. I have decent little watch collection but the Seiko is by far the coolest looking watch of them all. You definitely pay a little price in wearability, but once you get used to it for a day, the SLA025 is actually pretty comfortable. I have to say the 19mm band looks very retro and awesome, but it is true that a 20mm or 21mm band would help keep the watch seated a little better. That being said, the included pyramid strap does seem to hold it pretty well...maybe because it is a little sticky.
> 
> All that aside, the watch looks so incredible to me that I don't really care about any of that.
> 
> So far the watch is running about 4 secs fast a day.


Awesome congrats and welcome to the club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

impalass said:


> Congrats ilikebeng, couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> Picked mine up last spring and have tried it on leather, Nato and other rubber straps but keep coming back to the OEM silicone (?) strap, it tames the beast best.


My only criticism of this watch is that its really hard to find any alternative strap combo that works. 19mm leather straps look ridiculously skinny. The rubber original is alright but it's too long, and a dust magnet of course. I'm sure it could let great on a custom steel bracelet (similar to the MM300), but that would probably make the watch uncomfortably heavy.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

todoroki said:


> My only criticism of this watch is that its really hard to find any alternative strap combo that works. 19mm leather straps look ridiculously skinny. The rubber original is alright but it's too long, and a dust magnet of course. I'm sure it could let great on a custom steel bracelet (similar to the MM300), but that would probably make the watch uncomfortably heavy.


Might try the Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar @19mm. I believe you'd be pleased. I in turn would love to source a 20mm sized SLA025 strap for a SBDX001. It appears like a mash up of a vintage waffle/OEM MM300 strap and a Mille Miglia by Chopard.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Agree with above - choice of straps is disappointing and the 19mm lugs surprising design decision
Given that Seiko increased the depth by 2mm and width similarly, it would surely make more sense
for balance & aesthetics to widen the lug. At 20mm lots of options would open up for straps/bracelets.


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

I "think" I've read through everything In this thread and don't want to start a new one for my simple question, forgive me If I have missed the answer to my question but will bracelets that were made to fit the original sbdx001/7 (oem and strapcode) fit this if I took a file or a dremel to it does anyone know?

Or are the lug profiles different?

And I'll politely disagree with the hate on the 19mm strap. If i see myself In a reflection anywhere It always catches my eye, I don't know what it is but I can tell it's not 20mm and I notice it, It looks awesome i personally think. Like that Rolex with the ill fitting nato in whatever james bond movie that was. Really like It everytime I notice it.

Adds character I guess.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Caliguli, a WUS member "aclaz" modified a Crafter Blue MM300 strap and there's more to it than filing down to a 19mm lug width, when I reached out to him he sent me this picture. I'm guessing the OEM bracelet and after market bracelets would pose a similar challenge.


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

Ah thank you for the Information my friend, It's not something that I couldn't pull off making work but I can't be bothered. Will just get a shark mesh or straight end lugs strap.

Thanks again, saved me some hassle.


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

As someone who has done both the crafter blue mod and filed down a Strapcode super engineer to fit between the lugs I beg of you not to bother. Instead enjoy the strap it comes with or nato's or a Marine nationale.

Just not worth the effort. The super engineer the links below the lug links still catch on the lugs of the watch and filing them down would be not so nice and the crafter blue, well I did "alright" (I didn't use moulds or anything just filed it little by little until It kinda worked) well the thing Is If you mess It up, which you easily can then you are done. I can see why the talanted dude who did his was so hesitant to do more.


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

Sorry for the terrible picture, my bad.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Caliguli, love what you did with the Crafter Blue strap, I've been planning to do the same for months now just can't find the time.


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

impalass said:


> Caliguli, love what you did with the Crafter Blue strap, I've been planning to do the same for months now just can't find the time.


It is a pain in the backside buddy, best advice I can give is take a fine file to the sides, nice and flat and even take It easy until you think they will fit being careful not to file the corners off like i Kinda have, then turn the strap over and file across the long part that sits in the lug notch until the hard black plastic begins to show, also do this nice and even and flat. Keep stopping and trying it for fit.

Wish i'd have known then what i know now, could have done a much better job. I took a bit too much off.


----------



## aclaz (Aug 13, 2018)

impalass said:


> Caliguli, love what you did with the Crafter Blue strap, I've been planning to do the same for months now just can't find the time.


Hi, I was expecting to see your SLA025 on a CB already, by coincidence I am wearing mine when I chanced this thread.









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

aclaz said:


> Hi, I was expecting to see your SLA025 on a CB already, by coincidence I am wearing mine when I chanced this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, so was I, the pen sanding kit is sitting unused and I'm left with black and brown CB straps to mod since selling my MM300 a couple of weeks ago.

I swear I had more free time when I was still working, retirement has been too busy, have to make some time for this project !


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Decided to compare lume performance tonight:










This is the SLA025 we all know and love against a good old SKX007, be it one modded with a Spork handset and custom bezel insert. The dial is an original J.

I don't think they're far apart in terms of immediate performance just out from under the UV lamp. I know photos never really make this come out "objectively" but this did surprise me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

The difference does however become a tad more pronounced a few minutes in:










Of course, we know the lume on both watches holds up exceptionally well. Maybe it can't really be pushed any higher, not even at this price differential (25 times over on MSRP?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Originally bought this 19mm Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet for my SLA033 and liked the results, thought I give is a test drive on my SLA025 too.

The lug link is 19mm, the rest is 20mm x 20mm with a Sub type 20mm clasp, the stainless steel is not a 100% match but I like it, helps tame the Tank.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

This is one of my favorite Seikos too bad it's huge....I only have a 6.25'' wrist 
I can wear MM200 but this watch is way taller.
Overall I like the design of seiko diver watches better than the swiss watches but Tudor BB 58 and PO 39.5mm are way better size for me


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

The SLA033 took up a lot of wrist time as of late, but really glad to have this beast back in rotation! :-!


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

cadomniel said:


> This is one of my favorite Seikos too bad it's huge....I only have a 6.25'' wrist
> I can wear MM200 but this watch is way taller.
> Overall I like the design of seiko diver watches better than the swiss watches but Tudor BB 58 and PO 39.5mm are way better size for me


That's my issues with this model too. Would be perfect if it fit. Guess I'm sticking to my skx013 and maybe a mini turtle.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Having had this beautiful beast for a few months now I’m eyeing my first strap change. Nervously. 
Before I begin I need to order some good spring bars - what diameter does this watch need, who here knows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

^^Chances are that it uses the typical 2.5mm spring bars.

Don't forget to look at the spring bar ENDs though (1.1mm) if this is the case - many times I've seen "fat" bars being supplied from a popular strap/bracelet making company, which had the wrong 0.8mm ends (this purportedly can lead to damage of the lug holes). 

My own 7002 mod (bought used) has some lug hole wear, which I suspect may have come from the prev owner using bars with the incorrect ends.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Dunzdeck said:


> Having had this beautiful beast for a few months now I'm eyeing my first strap change. Nervously.
> Before I begin I need to order some good spring bars - what diameter does this watch need, who here knows?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use 19mm x 1.78mm x 1.1mm on my SLA025 purchased from twenty o (sp?) and outletgoods.com both on the bay.

(found the outletgoods 1.1 tips fit more snug than the twenty o 1.1 tips)


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

impalass said:


> I use 19mm x 1.78mm x 1.1mm on my SLA025 purchased from twenty o (sp?) and outletgoods.com both on the bay.
> 
> (found the outletgoods 1.1 tips fit more snug than the twenty o 1.1 tips)


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Exactly right!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## khmak (Apr 29, 2012)

Finally matched with a sufficiently beefy strap.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

My (adult) daughter refers to the SLA025 as "big sexy" and I love it on a thick leather too.


----------



## Louike (Feb 4, 2016)

hi friends, as a long time marinemaster fan i was really exited to get this watch as my grail. accuracy is a splended +2 (nr 722) but after trying several rubber straps i couldn't get used to them (looks) so i went to a local goldsmith to modify my MM300 end links to fit the SLA. i am really pleased with the result and the watch is now the grail i wil wear for many years.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

That looks very impressive Louike, two thumbs up !

I tried my 19mm StapCode Oyster on the 025 and you just ruined it for me, lol.

(joking, took it off another watch and didn't like the straight end look)


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Louike said:


> hi friends, as a long time marinemaster fan i was really exited to get this watch as my grail. accuracy is a splended +2 (nr 722) but after trying several rubber straps i couldn't get used to them (looks) so i went to a local goldsmith to modify my MM300 end links to fit the SLA. i am really pleased with the result and the watch is now the grail i wil wear for many years.


I'm definitively not a bracelet guy but this looks actually good! Maybe I'll buy a 3rd party MM300 bracelet just to try. Do you know if the bracelet still fits MM300, disregarding the 1mm gap?

I'm in the process of sourcing a canvas strap for mine. It just needs to be sturdy, and the right color. Thinking of having it in the bezel numerals color. I know a guy who makes them but he's got backlog.

This leather strap (with a diver, blasphemy!) that i'm using is almost the correct color. Just a bit flimsy and, leather..


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Louike said:


> hi friends, as a long time marinemaster fan i was really exited to get this watch as my grail. accuracy is a splended +2 (nr 722) but after trying several rubber straps i couldn't get used to them (looks) so i went to a local goldsmith to modify my MM300 end links to fit the SLA. i am really pleased with the result and the watch is now the grail i wil wear for many years.


Looks amazing congrats...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowrota (Jul 23, 2018)

I've found that a canvas strap works best for me, as it can get wet, resist twisting (an issue for a 19mm or less width) and it looks pretty good. However this was originally blue and has since been tie-dyed and worn in the ocean and swimming pools several times since to give it a rather odd turquoise...


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

What's the canvas strap?


----------



## Lowrota (Jul 23, 2018)

keerola said:


> What's the canvas strap?


You mean brand? I bought it off Taobao years ago. It was some small obscure Chinese brand - sorry.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Lowrota said:


> You mean brand? I bought it off Taobao years ago. It was some small obscure Chinese brand - sorry.


Yeah, the brand. I ordered 20mm canvas straps (for the rest of my collection) and i was thinking of squeezing one in my SLA025 too.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Had to take a photo with twin brother!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

They look great


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Tried the MM300/MM200 original silicone strap just for the fun of it. Turns out i like the look and feel of it.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

New strap made out of recycled canvas. Tried to match the color to bezel numbers and i think it is a good match!


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Suppose I'm bumping this thread.

I've owned all three of the major Seiko Re-Issue LE's that began with the SLA017. I generally haven't worn them for fear of marking them up because I simply wasn't sure how long I'd keep each one, or which I would ultimately like best.

Now I find myself in a scenario where I need to sell off a portion of my collection, and I have to decide how to proceed with my three special LE's. Ultimately? The 025 is in first place, despite the fact that it's too thick, despite its relative awkwardness... it's just a special magnificent brick of a watch, and the 8L55 is sort of the icing on the chonky cake. I don't really wear basic three handers (always prefer my divers) so I wouldn't ever really be in the market for a hi beat GS. The hi beat diver is just too big specially with the lug size it has.

I just sold my SLA033, the 025 and 017 remain. If it comes down to one of them, which it indeed may, I'm honestly going with the 025. I've really learned to adore mine and start wearing it more without fear of scratches, as with a watch this chonky it's bound to happen anyway (and you may recall I posted about how I unfortunately caught the under bevel in a door handle putting a nasty mark there, I haven't really worn the watch since which is a shame).










How does this watch wear on a legitimate Swiss Tropic? Anyone try? If I'm keeping this, it's time I come up with some strap options! I love the bracelet mod above, I may consider that as well if I can find someone to modify it.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Memento Vivere said:


> ...I just sold my SLA033, the 025 and 017 remain. If it comes down to one of them, which it indeed may, I'm honestly going with the 025...


Well I'm with you in the sense that my SLA025 is here with me & the other two are at the bank but (like you), having a contemporary MM300 (NOS SBDX001), if I had to settle on one of the three LEs, it would be the SLA017. It's just that much more versatile, for lack of a better word... .

Having said that - I love my SLA025 and a quite a few of my other watches will have to go first before I give it up ?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Of all my dozens of watches over many years (still have 30) - strangely the SLA025 is the one my wife likes the most
She calls it "the jewel"
She doesnt like its new suit though


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I’m not a big Bund strap guy, but I actually think that looks fantastic. Nice!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Memento Vivere said:


> Suppose I'm bumping this thread.
> 
> I've owned all three of the major Seiko Re-Issue LE's that began with the SLA017. I generally haven't worn them for fear of marking them up because I simply wasn't sure how long I'd keep each one, or which I would ultimately like best.
> 
> ...












I feel similarly about my SLA039. Is it objectively the best purchase I've ever made? Maybe not. Do I enjoy wearing it tons in spite of it's odd dimensions? Absolutely.

I have a tropic arriving from US this week and I'll report back on how it wears. 

The OEM strap on the 039 is so good tho. Comfy.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Ugh, that is absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy the 039!

What do you think of this upgraded steel they've used on these latest LE's? Is it worth it?


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Family.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Memento Vivere said:


> Ugh, that is absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy the 039!
> 
> What do you think of this upgraded steel they've used on these latest LE's? Is it worth it?


Thanks!

The ever-brilliant steel my 037 and 039 are made of has a whiteish hue and Zaratsu polishing, which combine for a really nice effect.

My understanding is that this steel is very corrosion-resistant, but I don't use any of my watches in water enough for that really to be a factor for me.

I really like the finishing on the dials of both, but whether they're objectively "worth it" or not is subjective, of course.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Okay, what do you guys think? I switched my 025 over to an authentic Swiss Tropic (probably one of my favorite straps ever made). I was wary of doing this partially because I liked the pairing of this strap with the watch it was on, and I figured it would be too skimpy for such a big watch. But I kind of think it turned out nicely, these Tropics are pretty tough for such sleek oldschool rubber and it pretty much keeps the watch head secure on my wrist with only the slightest feeling of drift with my wrist held sideways.

Crucially, worn like this, the massive bulk of the watch is slightly paired back as the OEM strap is very, very bulky and adds a lot of dimension to the watch on the wrist.

What do you all think?

























For reference my wrist is about 7 inches, slightly bigger than.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Memento Vivere said:


> Okay, what do you guys think? I switched my 025 over to an authentic Swiss Tropic (probably one of my favorite straps ever made). I was wary of doing this partially because I liked the pairing of this strap with the watch it was on, and I figured it would be too skimpy for such a big watch. But I kind of think it turned out nicely, these Tropics are pretty tough for such sleek oldschool rubber and it pretty much keeps the watch head secure on my wrist with only the slightest feeling of drift with my wrist held sideways.
> 
> Crucially, worn like this, the massive bulk of the watch is slightly paired back as the OEM strap is very, very bulky and adds a lot of dimension to the watch on the wrist.
> 
> ...


That looks superb! I'd love to source one, shame that the new Synchron Tropic doesn't come in 19mm, but I'm a little worried about deterioration. Anyway, your post has just given me a much needed motivational kick to swap mine over to a WJean tire tread that's been patiently waiting!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Speaking of which, with some Vaseline and struggle pushing in the spring bars, the WJean's tire tread reproduction is finally on. Oh yes, it's glorious! Thankfully the holes are set just right for my 7 1/8" wrist. And for anyone wondering, I prefer these over the Uncle Seiko tire tread, completely worth the wait from Canada.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Krit I really like that strap with it! I'm gonna have to break mine out and try it too. I haven't really experimented with this piece too much, but now is the time!

I'm also going to pick up a 19mm Erika's Original for it, I think that'll look pretty nice.


----------



## moby33 (Nov 5, 2007)

Guess I'm in the minority here as I absolutely love the OEM strap and wouldn't want to change for anything. Liked it so much after I sold my first SLA025, I quickly realized I made a massive mistake and got another less than 45 days later. Took me two purchases, but now there's no question the 025 is staying in my stable forever. I've been meaning to visit an AD to buy a backup OEM strap in anticipation of future worn out strap...I hate breaking straps and then having to wait for a replacement to arrive. That said, I have also debated getting an Erika 19mm as I've enjoyed her straps on many a diver I actually take into the surf zone.


----------



## moby33 (Nov 5, 2007)

kritameth said:


> Speaking of which, with some Vaseline and struggle pushing in the spring bars, the WJean's tire tread reproduction is finally on. Oh yes, it's glorious! Thankfully the holes are set just right for my 7 1/8" wrist. And for anyone wondering, I prefer these over the Uncle Seiko tire tread, completely worth the wait from Canada.
> View attachment 15542719
> View attachment 15542721
> View attachment 15542722


This would be the only option I would consider changing from OEM. The tire-tread is so old-school glorious. I'm a sucker for 'what's old is new again...'.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Memento Vivere said:


> Krit I really like that strap with it! I'm gonna have to break mine out and try it too. I haven't really experimented with this piece too much, but now is the time!
> 
> I'm also going to pick up a 19mm Erika's Original for it, I think that'll look pretty nice.


Thank you! It's possibly the most comfortable strap I've ever worn, definitely my favorite looking watch/strap combo to date. It's most definitely the time!  I like Erika's too, wore my Tuna on one for a while, would love to see it on this piece.



moby33 said:


> Guess I'm in the minority here as I absolutely love the OEM strap and wouldn't want to change for anything. Liked it so much after I sold my first SLA025, I quickly realized I made a massive mistake and got another less than 45 days later. Took me two purchases, but now there's no question the 025 is staying in my stable forever. I've been meaning to visit an AD to buy a backup OEM strap in anticipation of future worn out strap...I hate breaking straps and then having to wait for a replacement to arrive. That said, I have also debated getting an Erika 19mm as I've enjoyed her straps on many a diver I actually take into the surf zone.





moby33 said:


> This would be the only option I would consider changing from OEM. The tire-tread is so old-school glorious. I'm a sucker for 'what's old is new again...'.


Nothing cements a watch in a collection like a rebuy, or perhaps a rebuy rebuy. ? I also love the factory waffle, sensationally gummy is the only way I can describe it. The 025 just looks so at home on the tire tread it wasn't much of a dilemma, but I'm seriously torn between the factory waffle or WJean's chocolate bar for the Willard. I did recently pick up a backup factory waffle from the AD, but that neuronal paranoia of mine is also telling me to preserve the original factory waffle ?, hence why I'm leaning towards keeping the Willard on the aftermarket chocolate bar (which is also wonderful). The factory silicone will likely wear relatively quickly, and I reckon finding replacement years down the line may prove challenging.

Side note: As a PSA to all recreation owners, source WJean's reproduction straps before supply is depleted!


----------



## moby33 (Nov 5, 2007)

kritameth said:


> Thank you! It's possibly the most comfortable strap I've ever worn, definitely my favorite looking watch/strap combo to date. It's most definitely the time!  I like Erika's too, wore my Tuna on one for a while, would love to see it on this piece.
> 
> Nothing cements a watch in a collection like a rebuy, or perhaps a rebuy rebuy. ? I also love the factory waffle, sensationally gummy is the only way I can describe it. The 025 just looks so at home on the tire tread it wasn't much of a dilemma, but I'm seriously torn between the factory waffle or WJean's chocolate bar for the Willard. I did recently pick up a backup factory waffle from the AD, but that neuronal paranoia of mine is also telling me to preserve the original factory waffle ?, hence why I'm leaning towards keeping the Willard on the aftermarket chocolate bar (which is also wonderful). The factory silicone will likely wear relatively quickly, and I reckon finding replacement years down the line may prove challenging.
> 
> Side note: As a PSA to all recreation owners, source WJean's reproduction straps before supply is depleted!


Good to know about the WJean...I'll look into that. If you don't mind me asking, how much did the OEM waffle cost you from AD? I've got to go do that, and will pay whatever the price, just curious how much they run as I haven't researched them at all. Thx


----------



## klenboy (Nov 20, 2018)

I've been eyeing this watch since it came out and was able to try one on 2 years ago at a Grand Seiko boutique. I didn't own any Seiko's but am well aware of the history and pieces that came out. I grew up seeing my older brother wearing his orange dialed quartz Sports 100 from 1977 and my older cousin would wear his Bellmatic when we would go swimming. Anyway when trying on the watch I knew that this would be a great first Seiko for me but unfortunately at the time I didn't have to funds to be able to purchase it. Since that time I've thought that this was a ship that would sail away and a regret that would stay with me. I loved it! Fast forward to 2020 and the 55th Anniversary trio came out and naturally I was interested in the SLA039 since it was the same recreation as the SLA025 but every time I looked at it (as spectacular and stunning as it is) I felt it would just be a "settlement" if I purchased it (although I don't feel I'd regret the purchase if I did). In addition the price was considerably higher than the SLA025 when it came out - passed on it!

Again fast forward several months through 2020 and up till last week I started really thinking about this watch again and decided to hunt for it thinking maybe I would be lucky that a Seiko AD would have it in their stock still unsold (my expectations of course was it just wouldn't happen, but was not gonna go the pre-owned/secondary route). I called all the local ones here in CA and, as expected, none! No big deal! Then I called one outside the state and expecting the same answer I got a different response: "yes, actually we have one; this is the last one we have in our inventory!" A very welcome surprise! Long story short we agreed on a very reasonable price and it arrived at my door a couple days later. I've been wearing it every day since then (it's been 10 days). All I can say is, aside from all the positive attributes that has already been said in previous pages, I haven't felt this way about an incoming since I obtained my black Daytona and blue Sky Dweller. Yes that's how much this timepiece has made me enthused and excited to have it. This being my first ever Seiko is truly special. I love the size, the strap, the Hi-Beat, it's simple presentation, the gilt dial and it's very close recreation of the original. Even the steel calendar wheel captivates me and the domed sapphire! I love it! The fact that it was "NOS" is even more special an acquisition. This was meant to be!


----------



## klenboy (Nov 20, 2018)

Pics of the watch; in the sun and lumed in the dark (what a torch)!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

klenboy said:


> I've been eyeing this watch since it came out and was able to try one on 2 years ago at a Grand Seiko boutique ... it arrived at my door a couple days later. I've been wearing it every day since then (it's been 10 days) ... This was meant to be!


Congrats!!! 😃 👏 

I love mine and agree that it's truly an special piece! Enjoy yours and please keep the wristshots coming 😉👊🍻


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey, all, I recently joined the club. What an absolute beauty of a watch. I currently have mine on an Uncle Seiko waffle as the OEM rubber is just to damn long (pictured here it's on an Obris Morgan ISO-style strap though). I usually just cut my straps down to size but can't bring myself to do it to the OEM strap. Also, I've just been squeezing in 20mm rubber in there instead of buying additional 19mm straps.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Hey, all, I recently joined the club. What an absolute beauty of a watch. I currently have mine on an Uncle Seiko waffle as the OEM rubber is just to damn long (pictured here it's on an Obris Morgan ISO-style strap though). I usually just cut my straps down to size but can't bring myself to do it to the OEM strap. Also, I've just been squeezing in 20mm rubber in there instead of buying additional 19mm straps.
> 
> View attachment 15790991
> 
> ...


Congrats, it's a stunner! Wear in good health!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

🙌 Thank you!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

BluShark nato:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Hey, all, I recently joined the club. What an absolute beauty of a watch. I currently have mine on an Uncle Seiko waffle...


Congrats! Enjoy it & wear it in good health! 👏 😃 👌 A good choice, going with US. I have my SLA025 on OEM, but my SBDX001's on US waffle and my SLA017's on their tropic 🍻


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Messing with various straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Could you please provide a source for the "tire tread" strap? Is it the Wjean strap from Canada? I'm in Canada and would like to order one, but can't seem to find any information about this strap online. 

Thanks
James


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Mr_Pacman said:


> Could you please provide a source for the "tire tread" strap? Is it the Wjean strap from Canada? I'm in Canada and would like to order one, but can't seem to find any information about this strap online.
> 
> Thanks
> James


The tire tread strap is from Uncle Seiko! And it's awesome!


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

is it a soft silicone strap that the factory SLA025 waffle strap or is it a stiff rubber? I do have an Uncle Seiko tropic 19mm strap but it's a stiff rubber vs being nice and soft.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Mr_Pacman said:


> is it a soft silicone strap that the factory SLA025 waffle strap or is it a stiff rubber? I do have an Uncle Seiko tropic 19mm strap but it's a stiff rubber vs being nice and soft.


Probably a bit stiffer than stock I'd say but plenty comfy IMO. I have a v2 Tropic from US that I absolutely love, so I'm wondering if you have a v1? But the tire tread is a bit stiffer than the v2 Tropic anyway.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice combos! What's the last strap?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Travelller said:


> Nice combos! What's the last strap?


Sorry man, completely missed this. It's a MM300 strap. Stock Seiko.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Borealis ISO-style rubber.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

jpisare said:


> ...It's a MM300 strap. Stock Seiko.


Thx - thought so. I have my MM300 but never got around to "boiling" it... 😅


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ha! I didn't either but I think it's actually comfortable enough as-is.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Diverse (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm writing to see if anyone else has had a problem with a rainbow colored discoloration of the SLA025 stainless case. I sent the watch to Seiko Service Center in NJ, and was told that I had damaged the watch, and that the case had to be replaced, at my expense. I had showered with the watch, so it was exposed to soap; that's it. So much for removal with soap and hot water! Please see recent related posts in the Grand Seiko forum.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

This discoloration have also been documented in the spb077/079 thread in this forum. 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Diverse (Jul 2, 2021)

Thanks, Luftwaffel. I can't find that spb077/079 thread. Help, please.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Diverse said:


> Thanks, Luftwaffel. I can't find that spb077/079 thread. Help, please.


Official Prospex SPB077-SPB079 / SBDC061-SBDC063 post#3068


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Luftwaffel said:


> Official Prospex SPB077-SPB079 / SBDC061-SBDC063 post#3068


I was just about comment about my experience and you beat me to it, thanks for linking. As mentioned other than soap in the shower and likely some sanitizer over indulgence over the last year the watch hasn't come into contact with anything untoward.

While I have nothing to back it up I can't see this being related to anything other than DiaShield. My SKX would have been subject to the exact same things in my daily life and suffers no ill effects. Bad batch of DiaShield in 2018?

@Diverse When was yours made? Mine is an April 2018.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Wish I hadn't clicked on this thread again, now I really regret selling mine!


----------



## Diverse (Jul 2, 2021)

amngwlvs said:


> I was just about comment about my experience and you beat me to it, thanks for linking. As mentioned other than soap in the shower and likely some sanitizer over indulgence over the last year the watch hasn't come into contact with anything untoward.
> 
> While I have nothing to back it up I can't see this being related to anything other than DiaShield. My SKX would have been subject to the exact same things in my daily life and suffers no ill effects. Bad batch of DiaShield in 2018?
> 
> @Diverse When was yours made? Mine is an April 2018.


My watch is serial no. 1446/1500; purchased from Seiko boutiuque NYC in June 2019.


----------



## Diverse (Jul 2, 2021)

Luftwaffel said:


> Official Prospex SPB077-SPB079 / SBDC061-SBDC063 post#3068


I just wrote Brice Le Troadec, President of Grand Seiko USA to see if he can help. [email protected]

I hope all others who have had s similar experience with discoloration and suspect the diashield should write Mr. Le Troadec as well. I'm hoping that's the correct email address for him. I purchased my SLA025 from the Grand Seiko Boutique in NYC and arguably paid a Grand Seiko price for it.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Diverse said:


> I just wrote Brice Le Troadec, President of Grand Seiko USA to see if he can help. [email protected]
> 
> I hope all others who have had s similar experience with discoloration and suspect the diashield should write Mr. Le Troadec as well. I'm hoping that's the correct email address for him. I purchased my SLA025 from the Grand Seiko Boutique in NYC and arguably paid a Grand Seiko price for it.


Please keep us posted, I'd be very interested to see how they handle this. It's crazy to me they don't have any way to rectify this with replacing the case. It's a numbered LE&#8230; is the new one going to be 1501/1500?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

amngwlvs said:


> ...I can't see this being related to anything other than DiaShield...


I absolutely hate Diashield ? worst concept ever. While I've not observed any "rainbow" effects, the "superficial" scuff marks on my case cannot be buffed out and so are permanent... ?

Let's hope Seiko takes care of you in the end ??

EDIT p.s. - my SLA017 also has Diashield ?‍♂ but AFAIK, my "newer" SLA033 doesn't which suggests Seiko no longer uses the stuff (thank goodness for that!!!)


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

I've got one of these that I want to sell, but each time I see photo's on here I feel like I'll regret it. My plan was to sell the 025, buy an SLA021 or SLA023 and pocket the cash difference but maybe I should just enjoy what I have.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Mr_Pacman said:


> I've got one of these that I want to sell, but each time I see photo's on here I feel like I'll regret it. My plan was to sell the 025, buy an SLA021 or SLA023 and pocket the cash difference but maybe I should just enjoy what I have.


 That's why I just said f it and picked up all three.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jpisare said:


>


Is this an US Tropic?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is this an US Tropic?


Yep!!


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

wow first couple pages of this thread is just painful to read...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TraserH3 said:


> wow first couple pages of this thread is just painful to read...


LOL, I'd forgotten all about that B.S. 🤦‍♂️
I love mine 😍😊🍻


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Travelller said:


> LOL, I'd forgotten all about that B.S. 🤦‍♂️
> I love mine 😍😊🍻


I have to agree, a lot of grief caused by the Award Winning release of this watch (and similar remakes) and honestly it must be hard to see a prized and rare vintage classic be remade and modernized with a dose today’s pricing. That said I do love this version and my own SLA039!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TraserH3 said:


> wow first couple pages of this thread is just painful to read...


My experience with the SLA017 taught me to skip to the end.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

In case someone was going to ask; This is a really old Somes bridle leather strap from an Orient I owned like 10 years ago.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

The op seems to have gone many posts ago.

I was buying a watch a year or so back when the wheeler dealer seller (who was hanging in through the passenger door during covid) said ohhh i've just bought an early diver's cheap do you want to see it. Of course I said yes and away he shot coming back with an original 6159 on it's original strap. It had patina on the dial and a partly worn back but a very nice piece indeed. I suspected then it had a value exceeding £5k.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I managed to grind down a Strapcode strap intended for the mm300 after seeing someone on the forums doing the same but after all the hassle I’m not sure I like it on bracelet lol 
anyway if someone wants it shoot me a pm and you can have it for the same cost of bracelet from Strapcode and I will post for free,
it needed bench grinding.5mm each side but the back was the hard bit as needed lots off , also needed a epoxy metal to stop excessive movement but it still has a little bit of play 
it also takes the original fat spring bars 
it’s not perfect but probably as good as you could get


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> I managed to grind down a Strapcode strap intended for the mm300 after seeing someone on the forums doing the same but after all the hassle I’m not sure I like it on bracelet lol
> anyway if someone wants it shoot me a pm and you can have it for the same cost of bracelet from Strapcode and I will post for free,
> it needed bench grinding.5mm each side but the back was the hard bit as needed lots off , also needed a epoxy metal to stop excessive movement but it still has a little bit of play
> it also takes the original fat spring bars
> ...


Nice job! It looks cool, definitely a different look for this watch, but I like it. I pondered what bracelet to do this to as well, even reaching out to Strapcode to see if they could do one in-house. I ended up choosing the Seiko MM300 bracelet because it was OEM, a little less chunky and it tapered down to the clasp.
I like seeing different bracelets possibilities customized to SLA025/039 case, because like you, after doing one, it surely isn’t as easy as I originally thought. It takes patience, a steady hand and good bench grinders 🧐
Curious. What is the metal epoxy for? Did you remove too much?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I used the epoxy metal to keep the front tight it’s ok but still has a little play , not sure if maybe this was due to removing to much or due to the recessed back?


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> I used the epoxy metal to keep the front tight it’s ok but still has a little play , not sure if maybe this was due to removing to much or due to the recessed back?
> View attachment 16236456


Got it, I see and thought so. Went through the same and found out what it was.
As I went through the process of incrementally taking down the end-link’s horizontal tab (grinding, sanding), I noticed once enough was removed the end-link sat flat and stable against the watch case with no movement, wiggle or gap. It happened on one side first (6’oclock), so I knew if I could remove the same amount on the other side (12 o’clock) it should do the same. Bingo! It did, no need for any fixes to stabilize the end links. The gap on the bezel side went away. I’ve worn it everyday since I finished it and it is still working perfect. When I was fiddling with the epoxy, wedges, tape, glue scenarios, I too thought the bracelet was a no-go-fail idea too, but now I am totally enjoying this option. Love it when a project works and comes together!
Hope that helps and maybe fixes the Strapcode end-link wiggle and case fit 👍


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Mtvandi said:


> Got it, I see and thought so. Went through the same and found out what it.
> As I went through the process of incrementally taking down the end-link’s horizontal tab (grinding, sanding), I noticed once enough was removed the end-link sat flat and stable against the watch case with no movement, wiggle or gap. It happened on one side first (6’oclock), so I knew if I could remove the same amount on the other side (12 o’clock) it should do the same. Bingo! It did, no need for any fixes to stabilize the end links. The gap on the bezel side went away. I’ve worn it everyday since I finished it and it is still working perfect. When I was fiddling with the epoxy, wedges, tape, glue scenarios, I too thought the bracelet was a no-go-fail idea too, but now I am totally enjoying this option. Love it when a project works and comes together!
> Hope that helps and maybe fixes the Strapcode end-link wiggle and case fit 👍
> View attachment 16236544
> ...


Looks great , thanks for the back picture interesting that it doesn’t need the back support to keep flush, looks like mine needs a bit more off if going by your pictures and info,
Im not going to do anymore on it as I now know I like the rubber on the sla025 plus I have a mm300 for the bracelet look
i think the look suits the dial colours of your sla039 perfect the sla025 not so much
I will let someone else finish it off if any interested parties want it for close to what I paid from Strapcode


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> Looks great , thanks for the back picture interesting that it doesn’t need the back support to keep flush, looks like mine needs a bit more off if going by your pictures and info,
> Im not going to do anymore on it as I now know I like the rubber on the sla025 plus I have a mm300 for the bracelet look
> i think the look suits the dial colours of your sla039 perfect the sla025 not so much
> I will let someone else finish it off if any interested parties want it for close to what I paid from Strapcode


Understand, the rubber straps are quite nice and super comfortable. Like you, I have a MM300 too and love both of these Seiko divers. Similar, but different enough to have and enjoy both.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13318783


Zuiko do you still have both? I thought I had issues when I ordered to sla025 after liking the sla039 so much…


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I gifted my SLA025 to my son this summer when he finished his Master's degree
he is home for Xmas wearing it
I dont know, but it may be one of the most perfect looking dive watches ever
Even the narrow lug/strap width just seemed to look right
awesome watch
wasn't missing it till I saw it


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Simon said:


> I gifted my SLA025 to my son this summer when he finished his Master's degree
> he is home for Xmas wearing it
> I dont know, but it may be one of the most perfect looking dive watches ever
> Even the narrow lug/strap width just seemed to look right
> ...


What's an awesome gift for you to give. 
I agree with your assessment of this watch (and the 039 too), there is definitely something special about this crazy, oversized, skinny lug, vintage Seiko that makes me really love it more watch day. Weird, right!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

TraserH3 said:


> wow first couple pages of this thread is just painful to read...


yeh - some dude who was into vintage Seikos just had to come n throw shade on this piece and by implication those who preferred it over a vintage watch - his vehemence was strange - he's barely been seen since


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Simon said:


> yeh - some dude who was into vintage Seikos just had to come n throw shade on this piece and by implication those who preferred it over a vintage watch - his vehemence was strange - he's barely been seen since


Read through that too a while ago and he definitely heated up this thread. Pretty weird we couldn’t just have an opinion and let other have theirs. It’s just a watch, not world peace 😆


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mtvandi said:


> Read through that too a while ago and he definitely heated up this thread. Pretty weird we couldn’t just have an opinion and let other have theirs. It’s just a watch, not world peace 😆



The weird thing was he kept coming back and dropping attack comments out of no where. It’s ok if you have one go and voice your opinion but to keep coming back that was too much.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

anyone else have "issue" with the bezel being too lose? It's not noticeably loose when you turn it but it's loose enough compared to my other divers that it keeps getting bumped out of the 12oclock position.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

TraserH3 said:


> anyone else have "issue" with the bezel being too lose? It's not noticeably loose when you turn it but it's loose enough compared to my other divers that it keeps getting bumped out of the 12oclock position.


Yes, it seems you can tighten it up by washing it in warm soapy water. If the o-ring has too much lube it moves super easy, a little less gives the o-ring some resistance making the bezel tighter and harder to move.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Mine is actually perfect, unlike my 039 which is too tight - odd how two watches with the same design can be so different.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

BlueIn2Red said:


> Mine is actually perfect, unlike my 039 which is too tight - odd how two watches with the same design can be so different.


I noticed that as well.
The other thing is on the 025 the crown threading seems to be a disaster waiting to happen. Feels like it’s always trying to cross thread when screwing down the crown. It usually takes a couple times to get it right and you have to do it very gently. They changed something on the 039 and doesn’t have this issue.


----------



## klenboy (Nov 20, 2018)

Let’s resuscitate this thread!


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

How's the original strap on this watch? Is it long like the one on the SLA033 (Apocalypse reissue)?


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

klenboy said:


> Let’s resuscitate this thread!


It seems strange to me that there is seemingly more traction with the -039 thread over this one. I like this colorway a lot more, but not the Diashield coated case. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

thesharkman said:


> It seems strange to me that there is seemingly more traction with the -039 thread over this one. I like this colorway a lot more, but not the Diashield coated case.
> 
> <* shark >>><


I agree with you on this point. The SLA025 got my full attention and truly interested in acquiring the Seiko LE piece, but like you, after owning a newer MM300 with DiaShield, I wondered how that would hold up on the a Special and more expensive LE watch. The SLA039 answered the question with EverBrilliant SS and just so happened to include a cool blue dial, so I jumped on this version. In truth, I like them both and wouldn’t mind having both at some point, now. Side note - It would be nice if Seiko could come up with (and include) a upgraded SS bracelet for these as well, so I don’t have to modify one!


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Tokyo321 said:


> How's the original strap on this watch? Is it long like the one on the SLA033 (Apocalypse reissue)?


I guess I ended up answering my own question . Just took delivery of this NOS piece.










I believe this rubber strap is shared with the SLA017 and 033. I wish the rubber strap were a tad shorter, but I think I can live with this.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Just got my 025 yesterday and i am amazed! Haven’t been this excited about a new watch in a while!! Today i’m going to try and take better photos with the case and knife too


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Took a new set of photos today. Yes, i’m excited!


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Niko said:


> Took a new set of photos today. Yes, i’m excited!
> View attachment 16705161
> 
> View attachment 16705160
> ...


is that a euro release of the watch with the case and knife? I want one of those knives!

<* shark >>><


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

is the bezel overly "tall" on this watch? I have only seen pics of it and a review by someone that said the tall bezel height might be a deal breaker for some. thanks.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

thesharkman said:


> is that a euro release of the watch with the case and knife? I want one of those knives!
> 
> <* shark >>><


Yes, this was bought from Finland.
The knife is very cool!!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

thesharkman said:


> is the bezel overly "tall" on this watch? I have only seen pics of it and a review by someone that said the tall bezel height might be a deal breaker for some. thanks.
> 
> <* shark >>><


That’s a good question, Seiko seems to like non tapering “Square-ish” bezels on these models and I always wondered that, but found the MM300 SLA021 bezel w/ ceramic insert borderline, but acceptable. When I got my SLA039, it’s more subtle coin edge bezel and overall appearance made this worry, much less noticeable and with the addition of a slightly domed chrystal, a great and welcome change on this reissue. I actually wouldn’t change anything on these!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

thesharkman said:


> is the bezel overly "tall" on this watch? I have only seen pics of it and a review by someone that said the tall bezel height might be a deal breaker for some. thanks.
> 
> <* shark >>><


It is tall, but find it perfect match for the case! Not only rhe size but the finish and style as well.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the bezel replies. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Playing with water today. Quite cool effects!


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Simon said:


> yeh - some dude who was into vintage Seikos just had to come n throw shade on this piece and by implication those who preferred it over a vintage watch - his vehemence was strange - he's barely been seen since


That guy would have had a heart attack if I were to tell him that in Dec 2019, I saw a deadstock SBDX012 sitting at the Seiko Outlet in Mitsui Outlet Park for 30% off, and nobody even batted an eye.

Besides why would anyone want a 6159 Pro 300m diver it was Seiko's infamous epic fail watch lmao! They just hype it up cuz it was low production making it rare.

I'm glad Seiko actually made a modern re-issue that actually works.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

krayzie said:


> That guy would have had a heart attack if I were to tell him that in Dec 2019, I saw a deadstock SBDX012 sitting at the Seiko Outlet in Mitsui Outlet Park for 30% off, and nobody even batted an eye.


I would have bought that for sure. I hope you did.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

thesharkman said:


> is that a euro release of the watch with the case and knife? I want one of those knives!
> 
> <* shark >>><


I think it was German release - wasnt available for sale in UK


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

krayzie said:


> Besides why would anyone want a 6159 Pro 300m diver it was Seiko's infamous epic fail watch lmao! They just hype it up cuz it was low production making it rare.


Hey Krayzie, that's interesting, was it an 'infamous epic fail' for Seiko and sold few? I did know it was hugely expensive in its day.
Clearly Seiko quickly began work on the Grandfather Tuna but I didnt realise the 6159 was a sales flop.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Simon said:


> Hey Krayzie, that's interesting, was it an 'infamous epic fail' for Seiko and sold few? I did know it was hugely expensive in its day.
> Clearly Seiko quickly began work on the Grandfather Tuna but I didnt realise the 6159 was a sales flop.


IIRC the original Professional 300m was sold for only two model years, and was priced even higher than the comparable European divers. Once Seiko received the complaint for not upto snuff at 350m saturation diving, they stopped production and started R&D on a competent replacement (Professional 600m Tuna - 500m for the technical human body limit + 100m for good measure). 

Logically the first Tuna should be Seiko's most celebrated diving watch, but it's not. It's this one instead lol! (kinda like the Porsche 911, flawed design that was fixed with current technology in modern times).

I believe this style really didn't come back until 30 years later with the SBDX001/003.

I don't think these divers were worn outside of underwater diving duties back then unlike today. At that time a rugged watch to be worn on land would have been the 150m skin diver.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

krayzie said:


> IIRC the original Professional 300m was sold for only two model years, and was priced even higher than the comparable European divers. Once Seiko received the complaint for not upto snuff at 350m saturation diving, they stopped production and started R&D on a competent replacement (Professional 600m Tuna - 500m for the technical human body limit + 100m for good measure).
> 
> Logically the first Tuna should be Seiko's most celebrated diving watch, but it's not. It's this one instead lol! (kinda like the Porsche 911, flawed design that was fixed with current technology in modern times).
> 
> ...


great post - thanks
so, the famous letter to Seiko complaining about crystals popping, by sat divers, was about this watch???
I had always assumed it was about the 62MAS


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Simon said:


> great post - thanks
> so, the famous letter to Seiko complaining about crystals popping, by sat divers, was about this watch???
> I had always assumed it was about the 62MAS


The 62MAS actually did pretty well as a pole expedition standard issue according to Seiko. The 150m line was the equivalent to the G-Shock Square of the '60s (I guess the Professional line would have been the G-Shock Frogman of its day).

I wear my SLA039 way more than my SLA041 so I guess I'm also with the majority in favoring this 300m design more. If I get to choose I guess I would go for the SLA025 just for the original colorway (I'm a sucker for that lol).


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

After hours of filing and sanding with great care i have a metal bracelet for my 025! Very happy with the result


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

krayzie said:


> I wear my SLA039 way more than my SLA041 so I guess I'm also with the majority in favoring this 300m design more. If I get to choose I guess I would go for the SLA025 just for the original colorway (I'm a sucker for that lol).


Funny how that works. I have the 025, but I sometimes wonder if I should exchange it for an 039 as I love the new EB Steel. LOL!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Niko said:


> After hours of filing and sanding with great care i have a metal bracelet for my 025! Very happy with the result
> View attachment 16718377
> 
> View attachment 16718378


BRAVO! Looks great!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

A closer look at how are the ”rainbow indices” made! And the level of accuracy on that tip of the hour hand🤯


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Rugged leather for the forest!


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

The SBEX007 (SLA025) is just so special. It's quickly become one of my favorite watches of all time. The quality is just amazing. It really is a Grand Seiko in every way, but name. Seiko has really nailed it with all of these reissue models. I got lucky with this NOS example, straight out of Japan. I paid a premium for it, but I knew it was one I will never sell. I'm really enjoying getting to know it better. 🍻

(Some photos have already been posted elsewhere. ;-) )









































































































































(The serial number has been changed here, fro privacy. I understand the 007s are #s 1-500. thx.)


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Tokyo321 said:


> Funny how that works. I have the 025, but I sometimes wonder if I should exchange it for an 039 as I love the new EB Steel. LOL!


I can't make up my mind. Like the EB steel, but like the -025 color way better.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

thesharkman said:


> I can't make up my mind. Like the EB steel, but like the -025 color way better.
> 
> <* shark >>><


I like both as well and don’t think you wouldn’t go wrong with either choice. They are true Seiko classics, a blast from the past with a modern twist.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Dixan said:


> The SBEX007 (SLA025) is just so special. It's quickly become one of my favorite watches of all time. The quality is just amazing. It really is a Grand Seiko in every way, but name. Seiko has really nailed it with all of these reissue models...


Great reference(s) and excellent photos, T4S
😃🍻


1960s design goodness from Omega & Seiko 🙌 😃🍻


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

thesharkman said:


> I can't make up my mind. Like the EB steel, but like the -025 color way better.


Get out of my head! Exactly how I feel.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Travelller said:


> Great reference(s) and excellent photos, T4S
> 😃🍻
> 
> 
> 1960s design goodness from Omega & Seiko 🙌 😃🍻


Thanks for the very kind words. It was your excellent write-ups and photos that added great amounts of fuel to my Seiko obsession’s fire. I still refer to them, every once in a while. 🍻 Btw, I love your IG photos too. I saw this newest photo there today. Great shot of two true icons…. 👍🏻 

PS: If anyone is interested in a few more Seiko photos, please check them out on IG at @dixanwatches. 🍺


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Tokyo321 said:


> Funny how that works. I have the 025, but I sometimes wonder if I should exchange it for an 039 as I love the new EB Steel. LOL!


I told my wife I'll only keep one -- but which one?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Tokyo321 said:


> I told my wife I'll only keep one -- but which one?


SLA025 - just closer to the original and gold n black quintessentially Seiko sport


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Adding a few new photos of my SBEX007. Really loving this watch. It holds its own against many other well known divers. It's one of those watches that instantly becomes a permanent part of the collection:


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Simon said:


> SLA025 - just closer to the original and gold n black quintessentially Seiko sport


I don't disagree with you. The 025 has always been my grail Seiko diver, but blue dials have also been my constant weakness. 😅


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Tokyo321 said:


> I don't disagree with you. The 025 has always been my grail Seiko diver, but blue dials have also been my constant weakness. 😅


I hear ya - its a tough call -


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Tokyo321 said:


> I told my wife I'll only keep one -- but which one?


If you like them both equally and can’t decide, keep the one with the better running movement or better alignment. I think both designs have their strength’s and weaknesses and that you can’t go wrong with either. Maybe just keep the one the wife likes more?


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Degr8n8 said:


> If you like them both equally and can’t decide, keep the one with the better running movement or better alignment. I think both designs have their strength’s and weaknesses and that you can’t go wrong with either. Maybe just keep the one the wife likes more?


They're actually both very well aligned, although I realize now that the bezel on the 025 was not exactly turned to 12 in my pic above. As for accuracy, the Blue 039 is slightly more accurate -- maybe by 1-2spd. Surprisingly (for me), the wife prefers the blue 039. I think I'll give it a bit more time. There's definitely no wrong choice between these two. Thanks!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy to be able to participate in this thread, my sbex007 just arrived. I don't have the photo skills of some of you guys in this thread, but suffice to say the watch looks much better than my pic. Such a beautiful watch. I had an original 6159-7000 but I didn't really like wearing it for fear of damaging it and not being able to find parts, etc. Having a very close re-creation is a better bet for me.









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

jswing said:


> Happy to be able to participate in this thread, my sbex007 just arrived. I don't have the photo skills of some of you guys in this thread, but suffice to say the watch looks much better than my pic. Such a beautiful watch. I had an original 6159-7000 but I didn't really like wearing it for fear of damaging it and not being able to find parts, etc. Having a very close re-creation is a better bet for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Watch and pic looks great! Congrats, jswing! 👏


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

jswing said:


> Happy to be able to participate in this thread, my sbex007 just arrived. I don't have the photo skills of some of you guys in this thread, but suffice to say the watch looks much better than my pic. Such a beautiful watch. I had an original 6159-7000 but I didn't really like wearing it for fear of damaging it and not being able to find parts, etc. Having a very close re-creation is a better bet for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it wear in comparison to the MM300? I'm referring to the "top heaviness" and the ability to easily bang a door knob. The bezel is taller than the 6159's bezel, right?

<* shark >>><


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

thesharkman said:


> How does it wear in comparison to the MM300? I'm referring to the "top heaviness" and the ability to easily bang a door knob. The bezel is taller than the 6159's bezel, right?
> 
> <* shark >>><


It is slightly bigger, which was one concern of mine going into it, but not enough to be a problem. Yes, the bezel is taller but so far I haven't banged anything. It doesn't really feel that top heavy to me, but that may be because I've been wearing my MM300 a lot in preparation for wearing this LOL. The strap keeps it well anchored.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

New strap requires reporting here with a photo, yes?


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Beautiful combo!

Please share more pics of the watch and strap. Also, deets on the strap?


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Tokyo321 said:


> Beautiful combo!
> 
> Please share more pics of the watch and strap. Also, deets on the strap?


Thanks! The strap is from Postale watch straps. POSTALE (@postalewatchstraps) • Instagram photos and videos
More photos of the combo will surely follow later


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

jswing said:


> It is slightly bigger, which was one concern of mine going into it, but not enough to be a problem. Yes, the bezel is taller but so far I haven't banged anything. It doesn't really feel that top heavy to me, but that may be because I've been wearing my MM300 a lot in preparation for wearing this LOL. The strap keeps it well anchored.


It doesn't feel top heavy because of the silicone strap which sticks to the wrist better than the MM300 stiff waffle.

Also the flat bottom really helps to keep the watch in place.

Then again I wear an Emperor Tuna usually so nothing else is top heavy anymore, feels weird wearing a Swatch these days lol!


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Fall is here!


----------



## willgost (Jun 15, 2021)

Long time watcher and now a new owner. Absolutely loving the watch so far! I spent months checking in on this forum and finally caved 2 weeks ago.

I picked it up in good used condition for a bargain price. It arrived running very fast but a quick trip to the watchmaker diagnosed that it was magnetised. Now it’s fixed and running +1 sec so I couldn’t be happier. I previously owned a sla037 that ran +18 so I feel I’ve hit the jackpot!

While I like the stock strap, I’ve now switched to a near identical rubber version from watchgecko. It’s 20mm but it’s not noticeable.

it is definitely a keeper so a big thanks to all the owners who posted the pictures in this thread.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Tokyo321 said:


> I told my wife I'll only keep one -- but which one?


Keep the blue


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Hale color said:


> Keep the blue


I ended up keeping both.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Tokyo321 said:


> I ended up keeping both.


I completely understand that decision 😁


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I don’t own the sla025 anymore as needed funds for another watch but have leather strap I had made for the sla025 from the rarest leather in the world made from leather salvaged from the ship Metta Catharina this leather is from 1786 230+ year old and is Russian reindeer leather 19mm made to use with the buckle from the seiko sla025 rubber strap.
listed here if anyone wants it








Metta Catharina 1786 230+ year old Russian reindeer...


probably the most rarest leather in the world made from leather salvaged from the ship Metta Catharina this leather is from 1786 230+ year old and is Russian reindeer leather 19mm made to use with the buckle on the seiko sla025 rubber which I had this strap made for made by Robert Ross no buckle...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> I don’t own the sla025 anymore as needed funds for another watch but have leather strap I had made for the sla025 from the rarest leather in the world made from leather salvaged from the ship Metta Catharina this leather is from 1786 230+ year old and is Russian reindeer leather 19mm made to use with the buckle from the seiko sla025 rubber strap.
> listed here if anyone wants it
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a cool strap!


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

such a sexy beast


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Ops wrong thread... Got carried away with the photos... Hahaha my bad


----------

